# OKCpedia > Restaurants & Bars >  Saj Lebanese (formerly Cultivar)

## Pete

A new Mexican food concept is coming to 714 N. Broadway directly between Bluewater Divers and Waters Edge Winery.  The space was formerly occupied by Frontline Church.


Cultivar Mexican Kitchen will feature fresh, healthy Mexican fare along with a wide arrange of salads and a full bar.

The concept is fast-casual, where customers order at an interactive counter, choosing desired ingredients.  Burritos and other items will be made on the service line to order; several different selections of greens, protein and ingredients will be selected in a similar manner before salads are hand-tossed.  A tortilla making station will be prominently featured as well.

Cultivar will place an emphasis on fresh, local ingredients and offer breakfast, lunch and dinner.

Morning offerings will include breakfast burritos and tacos, fresh fruit and juices.  Rotisserie chicken, craft tacos and a few soups will be on the menu later in the day.

The restaurant will be operated by Gary Goldman, a former partner and consultant at KD's Southern Cuisine.  Goldman previously worked in restaurant operations for Marriott, Chesapeake Energy and the Hal Smith Restaurant Group.  Goldman and his wife Carolyn also own Uptown Kids and Uptown Candy in Classen Curve.

Culinary partner is Dean James Max, a South Florida base chef who has developed farm-to-table restaurant concepts from coast to coast.

After opening this first location, the group hopes to expand the Cultivar concept to other areas of Oklahoma City and beyond.


The restaurant space will be comprised of 4,800 square feet with two large overhead doors that can be opened to form a semi-enclosed patio.  Directly outside along Broadway will be sidewalk seating.  A large bar will run along the north side of the space.

Goldman said a second phase of the project will feature a rooftop bar and deck, offering panoramic views of the skyline.

Plans also show a large private dining area and an arcade.


Larry Pickering is handling the design work and construction should begin in the next few weeks, with an opening slated for late fall.

Cultivar had previously filed plans to renovate and occupy a building just slightly north on Broadway but a lease with owner Chris Salyer was never finalized.

----------


## Canoe

How will this be different than iguana grill? Will they have multiple salsas? What price point are they hoping to come in at?

----------


## Pete

I believe it will be quick service, as in order at the counter ala Chipotle.

----------


## sooner88

It will be nice to have another option on Broadway. I think that it is far enough away from Fuzzy's that it will draw a different crowd. I wish that it had worked out in Salyer's building, weren't they planning on having a relatively large rooftop/bar?

----------


## pickles

> How will this be different than iguana grill?


Hopefully the food will not be consistently mediocre.

----------


## Bullbear

> Hopefully the food will not be consistently mediocre.


Agreed. I have given up on iguana since their big turnover.. so it will be nice to have another option in the area.

----------


## Pete

Just learned there will be a rooftop bar that will be added later as a 2nd phase.

And this building has fantastic views from the roof, with no tall buildings to the south.

----------


## sooner88

> Just learned there will be a rooftop bar that will be added later as a 2nd phase.
> 
> And this building has fantastic views from the roof, with no tall buildings to the south.


Awesome!

----------


## Bullbear

that is great!.. rooftop margaritas are the best kind!

----------


## soonerguru

Any discussion about the food? More corporate HSRG drivel?

----------


## Pete

> Any discussion about the food? More corporate HSRG drivel?


No, nothing to do with Hal Smith. 

I'll have more on this later today or tomorrow.

----------


## ljbab728

> I believe it will be quick service, as in order at the counter ala Chipotle.


That is certainly what it looks like in the depiction since it shows a long service line.

----------


## Pete

I added a bunch of additional info to the article at the top of the page.

----------


## Martin

this sounds great... really looking forward to another lunch option.  -M

----------


## jrod

Chipotle w/ a full bar and patio seating (and potentially a rooftop)?? Um, yes please. I will be here often.

----------


## Pete

Yes, a bit like Chipotle + Coolgreens (they will do their salads in a similar way with tons of choices) but they will also make tacos in the kitchen, have a full bar, have a rooftop deck and offer breakfast.

These guys have a ton of restaurant experience and a great chef.

I like the idea of being able to get something quick, or taking more time and enjoying a drink.

The space should be pretty cool as well and inject some much needed life into that part of Auto Alley.  They will get a ton of people from The Metropolitan.

----------


## Teo9969

I just can't get over the name. I can't get Hipster Tex-Mex out of my mind.

----------


## Pete

Love the name.

----------


## Teo9969

To be sure, I don't dislike it. It just feels weird. 

And for those that are unaware, "v" in Spanish is pronounced as we pronounce "b" in English…so you could almost call it "CultiVAR" what with the rooftop deck and all…kinda like RePUBlic.

----------


## John Knight

This went up today:

----------


## bchris02

Good to see this coming along.  Can't wait for it to open.

----------


## John Knight

From their FB page over the last week:

----------


## John Knight

A couple images from their FB page:

----------


## John Knight

The are now hiring for anyone that is interested.

CLICK HERE

----------


## John Knight

More progress:

----------


## John Knight

New entrance going up:

----------


## Urbanized

^^^^^^
I think that might just be a temporary box built over the opening so that the can work on the new storefront out of the elements and away from prying eyes. The storefront in that bay is going to be a roll-up door with an indoor/outdoor bar.

----------


## Bits_Of_Real_Panther

> I believe it will be quick service, as in order at the counter ala Chipotle.


E. Coli at no extra charge

----------


## Bits_Of_Real_Panther

^Just kidding above about the e.coli. 

I'm actually enthused to see that the egg group in midtown is also doing the homemade tortilla as well as this place.  

my limited experience in so.texas tells me that the tacquerias don't succeed without making their own tortillas.

 there is gonna be a taco quality battle soon, I always wanted big truck to have better quality tortillas.

----------


## John Knight

Their rotisserie area where they will make fresh corn tortillas:

----------


## Uptowner

> ^^^^^^
> I think that might just be a temporary box built over the opening so that the can work on the new storefront out of the elements and away from prying eyes. The storefront in that bay is going to be a roll-up door with an indoor/outdoor bar.


That's a lot of work with the snips, screws, and Ramset to make a screen vs renting a sight proof fence. If so, someone went Cate Blanchet with the budget.

----------


## John Knight

Their service line is almost complete:

----------


## dankrutka

Is the sign outside Cultivar's permanent sign? Are they not doing a neon sign or does the current one have those capabilities?

----------


## Urbanized

The current sign actually already contains (a small amount of) neon. I'm sure they are keeping it, as using the existing can will be a huge savings, and no permit would be required.

----------


## Pete

Just talked to the owner who said they will be using the existing fixture but putting in a new, full-neon sign.

Should see it go up in a couple of weeks.

Will be taking a tour there next week and will post some photos.

----------


## John Knight

A neon sign will be a great addition.

----------


## John Knight

Another picture of their progress:

----------


## Uptowner

My god I would be PISSED if I had to work on the site with the equipment being stored in the way.

----------


## Urbanized

Maybe they're to the point of construction where it is not being stored but instead being installed..?

----------


## Pete

^

No doubt they have to get the bigger stuff in so they can finish the build-out around it, close in the big exterior openings, etc.

----------


## jrod

They need to hurry up so they can take my $$$. Very much looking forward to this place.

----------


## Pete

They are moving pretty quickly now.

Shouldn't be too much longer.

----------


## John Knight

Getting closer:

----------


## sooner88

Are there still plans to add a rooftop deck?

----------


## Urbanized

> New entrance going up:





> ^^^^^^
> I think that might just be a temporary box built over the opening so that the can work on the new storefront out of the elements and away from prying eyes. The storefront in that bay is going to be a roll-up door with an indoor/outdoor bar.





> That's a lot of work with the snips, screws, and Ramset to make a screen vs renting a sight proof fence. If so, someone went Cate Blanchet with the budget.


Turns out I was right about something for once.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pete

> Are there still plans to add a rooftop deck?


Yes.

----------


## Pete

> Turns out I was right about something for once.


Bragger!

----------


## Urbanized

Hey, I take 'em where I can get 'em!

----------


## Pete

Got a full tour today and this place is *way* more impressive inside than I had imagined.

They still don't have a firm opening date but are getting very close.

Was in a hurry so no pictures of the substantial metal awning they installed along Broadway which will provide a lot of shade and cover for the streetside dining.  Also, there will be a walk-up bar window on the outdoor patio.

They will be following The Garage model, where you order at the counter but then a bartender will serve you beer and drinks at your table.  The whole idea is to encourage people to stay and hang out.

The two glass overhead doors will open to the street on nice days.

ALSO...  The rooftop deck is still planned, they just wanted to concentrate on getting the main restaurant open and everything up to par before spreading the operation and staff between two levels.  Gary Goldman (owner / operator) is a very well-respected guy in the local restaurant world and you can see the great attention to detail.  

AND...  You can see in the third photo a corridor with seating that leads back to a a room that will seat about 30.  It looks out on the back alley and feels cool in that rustic urban way.  Will be open for general seating but can be used for meetings and events.

AND...  There is a private room in the back that is this ultra cool now out-of-commission service elevator!  It's like a cage with a wire top where you can see all the up the elevator shaft and then out into the alley.  I've never seen anything like this.  

These pictures do not do this place justice.  And in addition to the fantastic design and setting, the operators are very culinary focused and the food should be fresh and great.

I'm personally very excited about this and along with Yuzo just a few doors to the north, this will bring lots of life to the middle part of Auto Alley and help bridge it with everything on and near 10th Street.  And imagine when both those places open their rooftops.

----------


## Urbanized

BTW the tile design is symbolic of the local nature of their food approach; the square being the center and the arrows being the elements of the meal meeting together in the middle. The design motif is being used in other places; for instance it's being welded onto the front of the hand-fabricated ventilation hood that Larry built himself.

----------


## jrod

I am very very excited about this place. Take. My. Money.

----------


## betts

All the pictures they're posting on Facebook look absolutely mouthwatering.  And I love the fact that they have their own farm.

----------


## Canoe

Where is the farm? What town is it near?

----------


## Pete

This shows the large metal awning they installed; one of the two overhead doors are open and you can also see the walk-up bar on the left.

That bar window has accordion windows that allow it to complete open; you can see the long bar inside and a guy sitting at it.

This place is going to be badass and really help tie together the northern part of Auto Alley with the CBD.

----------


## jrod

Purse holders and electrical outlets.... My wife will loooooove it.

----------


## Anonymous.

That is super cool, love the bar top as the wall.

----------


## sooner88

That is really cool and not what I pictured. I was expecting a to-go window, not a place where it looks like it is encouraged for you sit and stay awhile.

----------


## LocoAko

I am unreasonably excited about this place.

----------


## 2Lanez

Neon signage is going in this afternoon.

----------


## John Knight

My friend Chad, owner of DNA Designs, took these pictures yesterday.

----------


## Pete

Sign has received neon elements:

----------


## Urbanized

From trash to treasure.

----------


## sooner88

Does anyone know if they are going to have full-service or will everyone go through the service line? From the pictures and walking by it seems to have a nicer feel than a fast-casual restaurant.

----------


## Pete

> Does anyone know if they are going to have full-service or will everyone go through the service line? From the pictures and walking by it seems to have a nicer feel than a fast-casual restaurant.


It will be like the Garage:  You go through the line to order but then you will have table service from the bar.

----------


## 2Lanez

Such a huge addition.  Still think the N Broadway/Auto Alley strip has a much potential as anywhere except for maybe 10th St. from Broadway to Walker through Midtown.

----------


## jrod

Opening date yet!!?

----------


## Pete

They hope to open next week. I'm going to a soft opening this weekend and will report back and takes lots of photos.

This place is bomb...  Images from the Cultivar Instagram feed:

----------


## Thomas Vu

Does one get invited to soft openings or is it right place at the right time?

----------


## Pete

> Does one get invited to soft openings or is it right place at the right time?


I know the owner because I broke the story and covered it every step of the way, including meeting him at the site a couple of times.

----------


## Roger S

> Does one get invited to soft openings or is it right place at the right time?


It's generally invite only... I've been invited to a few through my blogging.

----------


## BBatesokc

Can't wait. I hope this place is as good as it looks.

----------


## no1cub17

Saw somewhere that they're opening Monday!

----------


## Pete

Yes, was there tonight and they confirmed they are opening Monday.

Food was very good.  I'll have a full report soon.

----------


## Pete

Here is a quick photo of 4 different types of tacos:  grilled shrimp, fried catfish, salmon and duck.

All very good and they make their own corn tortillas in house.  Also, their chips are those thick type that I particularly like.

----------


## Pete

They also have their own hot sauces as well has Sriracha and some others...  The habanero was really, really good:

----------


## Thomas Vu

From the menu would you say its more like torchy's/velvet taco or more like big truck?

----------


## sooner88

> From the menu would you say its more like torchy's/velvet taco or more like big truck?


Here's the menu from their website... Really doesn't seem like either one of them. 

Our Menu ? Cultivar Mexican Kitchen

----------


## Bits_Of_Real_Panther

lovley the fresh made trotillas, but are u saying like $18 for 4 tacos?  

hate to be the critic, but carnitas and barbacoa only show up in the 'burrito or bowl' section fo the menu, i always try stuff like thaat in my tacos.

this place will kill it

----------


## Uptowner

At the risk of detracting from the topic. Why can't there be a simple, honest, authentic, cheap taco joint somewhere near the core? Can I just get dos tacos con carnitas w/ un ladu de verde? Is there just no money in it? I'd even be okay with a torchy's if that's what it takes. Tacos San Pedros...bricktown????

----------


## Pete

^

Fuzzy's.

----------


## sooner88

> lovley the fresh made trotillas, but are u saying like $18 for 4 tacos?  
> 
> hate to be the critic, but carnitas and barbacoa only show up in the 'burrito or bowl' section fo the menu, i always try stuff like thaat in my tacos.
> 
> this place will kill it


They are also in the taco section.

----------


## CCOKC

I love the fact that there are several vegetarian options on the menu. It looks like with the size of those tacos I will only need one for a good meal.  I am a small woman so take that as you will. I only get one taco at Big Truck when I go and it is plenty for me. So that makes a meal for $5 or less. I'm not complaining.  Plus it is only a few blocks from my office. I am looking forward to going there next week for sure.

----------


## Pete

Went again last night and having now sampled a fair number of their menu items, I can tell you their food is excellent.

Due to slightly higher price points and the progressive nature of some of its dishes (duck and seared scallop tacos, for example) it won't be for everyone.  But everything I've had is very fresh, tasty and at least slightly inventive.

The fried catfish tacos are perhaps my favorite.  Perfectly and lightly battered and fried moist pieces of fish with complementary cabbage and sauce.  A few dashes of the habanero sauce and that is a really nice dish.

And for a simple item, their chips are house made and really good; nice and thick and served with an excellent salsa or really good guacamole.

For desert they served this chocolate and banana quesadilla that was delicious.

I also really liked the house margarita and others liked their sangria.  Look forward to trying more of their drink menu.


This is not a place where you get a monster burrito or a huge plate of tex-mex covered in cheese.  The flavors are brighter, the portions are not necessarily massive and the place is gorgeous.

----------


## Martin

any impression as to whether or not this place will be call-in friendly?  really want to ty this place out but tend to get my food to go at lunch. -M

----------


## sooner88

> Went again last night and having now sampled a fair number of their menu items, I can tell you their food is excellent.
> 
> Due to slightly higher price points and the progressive nature of some of its dishes (duck and seared scallop tacos, for example) it won't be for everyone.  But everything I've had is very fresh, tasty and at least slightly inventive.
> 
> The fried catfish tacos are perhaps my favorite.  Perfectly and lightly battered and fried moist pieces of fish with complementary cabbage and sauce.  A few dashes of the habanero sauce and that is a really nice dish.
> 
> And for a simple item, their chips are house made and really good; nice and thick and served with an excellent salsa or really good guacamole.
> 
> For desert they served this chocolate and banana quesadilla that was delicious.
> ...


Did you try both the tacos and burritos? Which would you recommend trying first?

----------


## Pete

I did not try the burritos.

Reminder, they open today.  This image is from designer Larry Pickering on Instagram...  He did absolutely fantastic work throughout.

----------


## Martin

went for lunch today... they have kind of a weird setup where there's one line for tacos and another for everything else.  seems to me that makes mixed orders difficult.  the place was a little loud to the point that it was hard to hear what the person behind the counter was saying.  i ordered a burrito since the line was shorter.  the setup on the burrito side is very similar to many fast casual 'mexican' restaurants where you choose your ingredients like a sandwich shop.  obviously, they're still ironing out some kinks so the process could have used a little refinement.  first, choosing items seemed to be made unnecessarily complicated... on a burrito it had to be explained that you could get a protein and something like four other ingredients without any additional charge.  vegetables, cheese, sour cream, salsa, etc. each count as an ingredient so it was a little confusing... and for a burrito that's a bit north of $8, you probably shouldn't have the additional hassle.  the second thing was that there wasn't enough staging area next to the register to handle people's plates.  it seemed that the payment process took a bit more time than the ordering process so the plates kind of stacked up so the person managing that ran out of room.  that was caused by the payment process (imo) taking a bit longer than it probably should.  the person at the register had to hand me a receipt to sign where i had to add a tip, etc.  i'm not against tipping or anything but it seems like since this is counter service (where you even fill your own drink) you should probably not have to worry about signing anything... that would certainly speed up the process.

while i may seem like i'm griping alot, overall the experience was decent.  the interior is really nice and the food was delicious.  the ingredients were really tasty and seemed super fresh.  the chicken in the burrito was good, but could have used more seasoning for my taste.  the chips and queso were awesome... the chips were extra thick strips of corn tortilla that had been fried and seemed to be made in-house.  the queso was really delicious, i can't identify the cheese but it had a nice tanginess to it that i enjoyed... it was way better than the mix that they serve at most places.

and to answer my own question above, they did provide a printed menu with a phone number and fax number so i'd guess that phone-in orders are welcome.  however, there doesn't seem to be a way to skip to the register to just pay for what you ordered.

all-in-all, this place was really good especially for their first day.  i think it's a great addition to the area and i can't wait to try them again. -M

----------


## no1cub17

Heckuva crowd there tonight - hope to see more reviews!

----------


## sooner88

I'm going tomorrow night... I expect it to be pretty packed, especially this first week. They've done a great job building the hype.

----------


## Pete

Okay, so I'm pretty in love with this place now.

Sat at the outside bar/window for several hours on this beautiful evening and met a lot of nice people, enjoyed the drinks and really like the food.

And it was packed right up until when I left at 10:30.

----------


## Pete

As I walked home after a great evening...

----------


## soonerguru

As would be rationally expected, there were borderline laughable service issues, but this is a great place. The margarita was very, very good, and the tacos I had were excellent: I tried the catfish, barbacoa and carnitas tacos. The house-made, bottled sauces (roja, verde, and habanero) were very good complements to the super-fresh farm ingredients comprising the scrumptious tacos. Despite the silly service issues, the vibe was relaxed and sophisticated without an ounce of pretension or stuffiness. The weather was ideal, and the open-air streetside bar --  as well as the opened garage doors ( which, strangely, weren't opened until about 9 pm) -- made for great ambiance.

----------


## sooner88

I went last night, and overall it was a great experience. We got there around 7:30 and while the place was packed, the line went quickly and we were able to immediately get a seat (although not outside). I had read about the line being confusing and even knowing that it took a second to make sure that I wasn't cutting half the people in line to get to the taco line. We ordered three tacos, chips, tortillas, salsa and queso (~$35). I had the carne asada and carnitas tacos, and while both were great the carne asada stood out as my clear favorite. The salsa and queso were both really good and I loved the thick corn chips. They had a few first week problems (i.e. running out of lime juice for margaritas which had to be squeezed by hand), but overall it ran as smoothly as I could have expected for their first week. I look forward to going back and trying more of their menu, and I think that if you decide there's one meat that you like the best, the burrito may be the best bang for your buck... they looked pretty big for ~$8.

----------


## Pete

^

That queso and those thick chips are enough to keep me coming back. Different and better than any other I've had.

I think they've been completely overwhelmed by the business.  Not only are they brand new with an ambitious, complicated concept, they have been slammed since opening.

At first I was a little worried people would resist due to pricing, but once you figure things out and realize their food is incredibly fresh and pretty inventive (i.e. not just typically gloppy Tex-Mex) you recognize this is a pretty great place.

----------


## Urbanized

^^^^^^^
Not to mention that in the tacos they are pretty generous with the proteins, some of which are also pretty rich. I went last night (3rd time in 2 days  :Smile:  ) and had tacos for the first time. Got four - which ran me around $20 - and was stuffed. Could have gotten by with three, or even two if I were eating light. I had duck confit, pork, shrimp and carne asada, and they were probably ranked in that order for me. The duck confit was ridiculously good.

On Moday at lunch, I had a burrito with chicken, black beans and jack cheese, and didn't care for the blandness, even with hot salsa. But the tacos I had last night were very flavorful, even though they lacked the outright spiciness that I usually hope for.

Regarding the line, I think part of the problem could be solved with some sort of divider and signage or some other method that clearly defines "burrito line" and "everything else line." Honestly, eventually I'm likely to only order straight from the bar, which is where I'll usually sit I'm thinking.

And as far as the bar is concerned, it will eventually sort itself out. I think right now they have some very inexperienced bartenders (and some experienced ones), combined with an ambitious cocktail menu. Combine that with lime juice issues and there have been some ridiculous waits. I plan to stick with beer for a while. Other than being behind people with fussy lime juice cocktails, popping a cap is quick. I've discovered the Laugunitas Lil Sumpin Sumpin is probably going to be my go-to.

The lime juice problem needs to be solved quickly. Both nights I have been in, multiple groups I knew were frustrated with cocktail turnaround times, and universally it was due to being out of fresh-squeezed lime juice. The problem was compounded by the fact that a bartender was doing nothing but squeezing limes, so effectively one less set of hands behind the bar. Admirable that they are doing the fresh-squeezed thing, but it can't be at the expense of everything else. I think if they persist with it they need to reevaluate their prep. Perhaps dedicate a kitchen or bar back type person to do nothing but prep lime juice during busy times.

----------


## Pete

^

Agree with all of that.

And to demonstrate how they are still learning as they go due to all the things they are trying to do, when I was there on Saturday night for the soft opening, Larry Pickering (the designer) said that as soon a everyone left he had to tear out the serving line for burritos and salads because they discovered it was a bit too high to see the food as you came through.

So, he was starting work late Saturday night and when I was in there for the Monday grand opening, I noticed the work had been completed.


I think OKC has arrived at the point where a lot of people don't mind paying a bit more when the food quality is very good and the operators have made a big investment in their space.

It's nice to have the cheap-with-huge-quantity places -- and we have a ton of them -- but this is different and there is plenty of room for that as well.

----------


## Urban Pioneer

So here now grabbing lunch. It's virtually across the street for me. People are piling in. Word has definitey gotten out.

Had a custom made burrito. Delicious and under $10.

Also had a glass of wine. There wasn't a drink menu although one was promised to be in the near future. The wine was $12.00 which was a bit more than I wanted to spend at lunch.

I think this is my new go to lunch spot minus drinkage.

Yes, some elements of the service were laughable. But they are just now finding their way. They need a full time ambassador for the first month or so to engage patrons as they come in and as they dine to answer questions. It is diverse and the arrangement is confusing. Best to just jump in with no preconceptions.

The bartender did say you can order directly from them if you don't want to stand in one of the lines.

----------


## Paseofreak

The spread of ingredients is absolutely gorgeous! But, the Subway ordering format makes it difficult to make an intelligent selection in the minute you have between first glance at fifty available items and moving on in the line.  A labeled "map" of items on the line located to allow time for considered selection and labeling of the items on the actual line would be most helpful.

That said, this place is wonderful in so many respects, and provided they've done their math correctly, it will be a complete success for a long time to come.

----------


## Urban Pioneer

Couple other notes... By the time I had left just now, there was a line out the door, down the hall, and nearly to the sidewalk.

I saw several OKC Talk posters there with coworkers. Either they have really good marketing or OKC Talk works!

The Front of House manager told me that they will start taking the Keep it Local card soon. Good news.

----------


## Pete

^

Just to clarify the complex matrix of ordering options, you can indeed order from the bar but only 1) if you can get the crazed bartender's attention; 2) they remember to place the order after telling them; and 3) burritos and salads are excluded, as you have to go through the line to select your ingredients.

----------


## Pete

BTW, their best advertising is that patio and walk-up bar on Broadway.

Sitting at that outdoor bar on Monday evening, I watched hundreds and hundreds of cars heading north out of downtown, and most were slowing down to check it out.

It's pretty crazy to think that apart from Red's small outdoor area, there has not been one patio along Auto Alley.  Yuzo will soon add there own a few doors down from Cultivar as will Hatch, but really Water's Edge Winery, Hideaway and others should clue in and jump on the opportunity.

I have to say it's a very big city feel to Cultivar in general but especially sitting outside with the skyline to the south and all the AA neon to the north.

----------


## Uptowner

I don't understand how it's legal to block the right of way with the sidewalk patio seating. It seems like the business waits to close out the building permit. Then just sneaks a barrier out there. In the case of cultivar it's just a concrete planter that needs to be moved. Out in front of Red Prime it's a light pole. Same as the case in front of Empire Slice House, which is downright comical until you see someone having to backtrack then roll down in the street behind the parked cars. You literally can't get a wheelchair past it. I'm not crying out for ADA, in fact I hate ADA code and it's ever encroaching revisions. But just to be able to wheel a chair down the pedestrian right of way doesn't seem like too much to ask. 

That being said I had lunch here today and it was STELLAR. The lamb taco and shrimp taco were the star of the show so far. love those house made tortillas. 

There are a few strange mistakes though that I wouldn't think would be made by a seasoned and vetted restauratuer. Does anyone know who owns it? Does it have Hal Smith money? He's kinda going underground these days. 1st., I'm 6'2" and had to duck under the garage doors. 2nd. The chipotle line and the taco line intersect at the same place. So I skipped everyone in the chipotle line to get tacos, then had people holding salads in dog food(my affectionate term for restaurants that sell salad in mixing) bowls waiting behind me to order and pay just to they could pay for the food they were holding and had already stood in line for. 3rd the tequila looks like it's serving life in prison. If you see it, you'll know what I mean. 

All said I think it's a great concept and a welcome addition to the OKC scene. I will frequent this place. Plus we're already scheming takeout diner of the half rotisserie bird + sides from the chipotle line. I will say though that for a casual lunch 2 tacos, side of chips w/guac and a soft drink came to $20 and change before tip. Hefty, but delicious.

----------


## Pete

Been meaning to mention that on Saturday they were giving out small samples of several things and they gave us a few scoops of something that was delicious but I wasn't sure what it was.

Looking at their menu, it had to have been the Mexican Street Corn...  I think the corn was just largely disguised because of the Mexican crema and cheese (feta maybe?) and various spices.

I really want to try all the sides because they look interesting but the corn was pretty fantastic.

----------


## NWOKCGuy

Well I was really excited about this place and broke my rule about new restaurants and went Monday.  I get it was opening day and knew there would be kinks to work out - was really willing to look past it and give it a try any way.  I must be the only one with a bad experience here.  Went with my husband and we each ordered 2 tacos - took 50 minutes after we ordered for them to arrive.  Would have been willing to overlook that and pay it to the game but the pork tacos really didn't have any flavor and my husband's cheeseburger taco came out with all the meat burned.  I did order a barbacoa that was pretty good.  Also, they only had one busser cleaning tables the place was packed and he wasn't moving very fast - again something you can look past for a new place.  The last thing that annoyed me is one of the... i dont know what they are because they weren't servers... came by and asked how we were doing - i asked her about the margaritas and she said they were only serving beer and wine that day however I saw tons of people with cocktails and what looked like margaritas, so I just had my soda and decided I wouldn't be back for a few months and even then would probably just order a burrito.

----------


## Uptowner

^^^^^

I'm actually baffled as to why they don't have servers. The chipotle line makes total sense as you need to go down the line and specify. But the tacos and everything else could be done by table service. Now...I get that the _new, hip_ way of service is all counter service because of the substantial reduction of staff and labor cost. But while we sat there and soaked up the sun and the cool breeze drinking our anthem uroboros. We kinda wanted another one...but were too lazy to get up and wade to the bar to get one. In the end we just ended up camping on an otherwise empty table for about 20 minutes. If someone had come by and offered us another round we would have had another, and probably another nother after that. Then just shut down the office for the rest of the afternoon and ubered home half drunk at 5pm yelling SPRING BREAK! But none of that happened. I eventually did have to go back to the bar because the bartender was so inundated she opened us up a tab rather than ring in the beers and tender payment. Cocktail service is one thing I enjoy greatly. America!

PS I also encourage people to jump outside the steak/chicken/carnitas box as the real standouts were the adobo lamb, duck confit, and mango shrimp. I hope they consider expanding the menu to quesadillas as creative as the tacos. 

PPS I'm also still begging for a taqueria somewhere withing the box of 10th st, 23rd st/robinson ave, classen. Not white boy tacos but greasy, few frills, street food.

PPPS The sauces were cool, old school pepper/salt/vinegar sauce. But what's even cooler is you don't need them. The sauces, dressings, and accouterments that came on the finished product were super tasty.

----------


## TheTravellers

> Been meaning to mention that on Saturday they were giving out small samples of several things and they gave us a few scoops of something that was delicious but I wasn't sure what it was.
> 
> Looking at their menu, it had to have been the Mexican Street Corn...  I think the corn was just largely disguised because of the Mexican crema and cheese (feta maybe?) and various spices.
> 
> I really want to try all the sides because they look interesting but the corn was pretty fantastic.


I think Mexican cooking uses queso fresco to crumble on things, not feta, but feta's related...  As much as you eat/have eaten at Abel's, I figured you'd know queso fresco quite well.  :Wink:   Unless Cultivar's going way outside the box cheese-wise, that is.

From Cotija to Queso Fresco: A Mexican Cheese Primer - Bon Apptit

----------


## Uptowner

They do use feta as well. Similar to Fuzzy's. It's got a bit more flavor. But the cheese on my taco was cotija. Then there's 5+ cheeses on the chipotle line including bleu and cheddar. I think they're using an arsenal.

----------


## Cowboy7

I have been to this place 2 days in a row. The first time the two lines confused me, but i knew what was up this time. The oxtail and duck were unbelievably awesome. We got guacamole and queso that were very good. The thick chips were incredible. Agreed on the lack of cocktail servers but figured its because of it being new and what not. Really excited to have this place downtown and to chill on that patio. Prices are a tad high but you can taste the quality in their ingredients.

----------


## TheTravellers

> They do use feta as well. Similar to Fuzzy's. It's got a bit more flavor. But the cheese on my taco was cotija. Then there's 5+ cheeses on the chipotle line including bleu and cheddar. I think they're using an arsenal.


Wow, good to know, pretty nice...  We plan on hitting there in a month or so, when they have it a bit more together.

----------


## Urbanized

Had a couple of tacos there tonight plus a couple of my now go-to Lauginitas Lil Sumpin Sumpin. The bar is simply getting DOGGED. They had a couple of veteran bartenders tonight, but probably needed 4, especially with the fussy (and I assume good) cocktails. The good news is that with the bar being that hot they will probably very quickly have some new bartenders knocking down their door. They may have had a tough time getting them initially, because what pro wants to work at what they probably assumed was just another Chipotle? It obviously is NOT Chipotle, that much is obvious now.

Tonight I had the duck confit and the pork, and two were plenty, like I figured they would be. Honestly though, what keeps bringing me back is the setting.

----------


## Buffalo Bill

Went tonight, my thoughts, FWIW.  

The dual ordering line is untenable, unless you want to stand in line twice for your food. If you have multiple people on the same tab, I'm not sure how well that will work.  Settled on tacos only, to solve the dual line dilemma. Duck confit was flavorless.  Shrimp was horribly over cooked and rubbery.  Oxtail was great. Tacos were small and pricy.  3 tacos, a side of beans and chips w/ queso were $30.  3 tacos for 2 people came out on the same taco holder. Not sure if you can request an additional plate or not.  Chips and queso were good as previously mentioned.  At the checkout, I inquired as to cocktails, was told to order at the bar.  The bar was deep with people, fortunately our "server" was available.  No cocktail menu, just some notes she had scribbled on a piece of paper.  2 tap handles, Pacifico and an Anthem product.  Bottles?  Yeah, I think so but not sure what.  What cocktails do you have?  Any specialties?  Just some meaningless descriptions with no knowledge of ingredients, serving manner, price, etc.

There are some curious decisions regarding the layout of the place, especially with regard to the dual opposing pairs of garage doors, but I'm not a restaurant designer, so what do I know. 

Wish them well; won't be back anytime soon.

----------


## Ginkasa

> Went tonight, my thoughts, FWIW.  
> 
> The dual ordering line is untenable, unless you want to stand in line twice for your food. If you have multiple people on the same tab, I'm not sure how well that will work.  Settled on tacos only, to solve the dual line dilemma. Duck confit was flavorless.  Shrimp was horribly over cooked and rubbery.  Oxtail was great. Tacos were small and pricy.  3 tacos, a side of beans and chips w/ queso were $30.  3 tacos for 2 people came out on the same taco holder. Not sure if you can request an additional plate or not.  Chips and queso were good as previously mentioned.  At the checkout, I inquired as to cocktails, was told to order at the bar.  The bar was deep with people, fortunately our "server" was available.  No cocktail menu, just some notes she had scribbled on a piece of paper.  2 tap handles, Pacifico and an Anthem product.  Bottles?  Yeah, I think so but not sure what.  What cocktails do you have?  Any specialties?  Just some meaningless descriptions with no knowledge of ingredients, serving manner, price, etc.
> 
> There are some curious decisions regarding the layout of the place, especially with regard to the dual opposing pairs of garage doors, but I'm not a restaurant designer, so what do I know. 
> 
> Wish them well; won't be back anytime soon.


Based on your description I can only conclude they are a new concept that has just opened.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> Went tonight, my thoughts, FWIW.  
> 
> The dual ordering line is untenable, unless you want to stand in line twice for your food. If you have multiple people on the same tab, I'm not sure how well that will work.  Settled on tacos only, to solve the dual line dilemma. Duck confit was flavorless.  Shrimp was horribly over cooked and rubbery.  Oxtail was great. Tacos were small and pricy.  3 tacos, a side of beans and chips w/ queso were $30.  3 tacos for 2 people came out on the same taco holder. Not sure if you can request an additional plate or not.  Chips and queso were good as previously mentioned.  At the checkout, I inquired as to cocktails, was told to order at the bar.  The bar was deep with people, fortunately our "server" was available.  No cocktail menu, just some notes she had scribbled on a piece of paper.  2 tap handles, Pacifico and an Anthem product.  Bottles?  Yeah, I think so but not sure what.  What cocktails do you have?  Any specialties?  Just some meaningless descriptions with no knowledge of ingredients, serving manner, price, etc.
> 
> There are some curious decisions regarding the layout of the place, especially with regard to the dual opposing pairs of garage doors, but I'm not a restaurant designer, so what do I know. 
> 
> Wish them well; won't be back anytime soon.


It amazes me how many people unabashedly complain about restaurants the day/month that they open....chill out they opened three days ago.

----------


## dankrutka

> It amazes me how many people unabashedly complain about restaurants the day/month that they open....chill out they opened three days ago.


Exactly. Everyone knows that new restaurants will assuredly have a number of issues to work through. Maybe not jump online and write off a brand new local business on day 3. I've had some bad experiences at new restaurants that turned out fantastic. There's a process...

----------


## pickles

_3 tacos, a side of beans and chips w/ queso were $30_

That is not a small amount of food.

----------


## Teo9969

> Based on your description I can only conclude they are a new concept that has just opened.


I literally laughed out loud at this comment.

Then I reread it and realized what I read was not what you wrote.

What I read was "Based on your description I can only conclude that *you* are a new concept that has just opened". I died laughing.

----------


## sooner88

What I like about it (and seems others felt the same way) is you immediately want to come back and try the rest of the menu. There are so many different options that eating there once is really only a teaser. It will be even better once they open their rooftop.

----------


## Chadanth

I went last night with some friends. 

The good: 
The decor is great, they had the doors open to the street, and it was very lively. It was busy, and people seemed happy. There are a few TV's, but not the best place to watch a game. 
I had a duck taco and a oxtail taco, and both were great. Well seasoned, tender, good balance of ingredients, and tasted very fresh. They're a bit small, but I think worth the price. The chips are the thick ones that don't break when you scoop a good helping of guacamole with them, and they're clearly fresh also. The guac was good, but needed something to make it pop. I might mix in a touch of hot sauce next time. A couple others got salads, and they're quite large salads, and my friends liked them a lot. 

The bad:
Everything else. 
The lines are confusing, and the burrito/salad line moves MUCH faster than the taco line. You can order sodas and water at the checkout, but to order a beer, which I wanted, you have to get it at the bar or wait for a server. I paid for my tacos and found my table. It took 15 minutes for a server to come to the table, and she didn't know the drink list. It took 10 minutes for her to come back with a list. I ordered a beer. She said it would take a while, but told me not to get one from the bar because that slows down the bar and the servers from getting their drinks. My wife ordered a sangria. I waited another 20 minutes, no beer, no sangria, no water. I went to the bar, the bartender was very much dazed at what was going on, but I finally got a beer. That took 5 minutes of the bartenders ignoring me. I went back to my table, still no tacos. The friends that got salads and burritos were almost done with their food, but never got their drinks. Server finally brings my tacos 5 minutes after I get back from the bar with my beer, and the beer I ordered followed maybe another 5 minutes later. Overall, it took about 50 minutes to get tacos, 55 minutes to get a beer. I know it's early, and I am sure they'll make some changes, but the service there was a dumpster fire. It will get better. BTW, my wife's sangria was awful and it was sent back. 

TL;DR, don't go if you want a beer with your meal. Wait a few weeks and let them work out the service issues. Food is really good, though.

----------


## Ginkasa

> I literally laughed out loud at this comment.
> 
> Then I reread it and realized what I read was not what you wrote.
> 
> What I read was "Based on your description I can only conclude that *you* are a new concept that has just opened". I died laughing.


I initially just read the first line of your comment was feeling very proud of my apparent comedic genius.  Then I read the rest of your post and realized that I am only accidentally hilarious.  Ah well.

----------


## Uptowner

"She said it would take a while, but told me not to get one from the bar because that slows down the bar and the servers from getting their drinks." This is actually true but she's shouldn't have told you that. Tickets that come up with a drink order on them lets the bartender make the drink and set it on the mat without having to interact, answer questions, act courteous, and tender payment, leaving these processes to the cocktail server. However, ignorance is bliss, and if you want to get up and go to the bar you're entitled to do so.

"Duck confit was flavorless. Shrimp was horribly overcooked and rubbery." What I tend to see in grand openenings is the chef works about 100 hours per week in the week leading up to, and first week of business. They just get ground down and can let things slip, what makes it even worse is he's the only guy that knows how to cook it properly. So if he had to go home and crash at 8 after the rush then the guys who watch him make the food are now making the food. And they don't have enough to practice. I'm also a bit confused by the duck confit comment. It's duck cooked in its own rendered fat, and one of the richest/tastiest proteins out there. I don't know how it could be screwed up, unless they ran short on fat.

Anyway. I wish I knew who the owners are. I'm inclined to think they're small. Even the moderately sized local groups like chris lower or good egg have far smoother openings. But I think they will get it ironed out. I'm way positive on this place. And I can get a 2,000 calorie salad from the chipotle line, but I'm still eating kale so that makes it okay!

PS the dual garage doors are so they can air con the indoor space while having the vetabule space open and also have the option to go open air on nice days. I've seen it at, and I'm not trying to rag here, chipotle. NOW who's the comedy genius???  :Wink: ))

PPS I'm not sure why the doors are so low that I hit my head on them though. Also, once a smart grackle(bird) figures out that there's a Mexican smorgasbord on display in an open kitchen. It'll be hard to get him out. Chipotle also has this problem.

All the chipotle references aside this is totally NOT a chipotle. And it is damn tasty. Even if the service right now is comparable to flaming garbage.

----------


## Buffalo Bill

> "Duck confit was flavorless. Shrimp was horribly overcooked and rubbery." What I tend to see in grand openenings is the chef works about 100 hours per week in the week leading up to, and first week of business. They just get ground down and can let things slip, what makes it even worse is he's the only guy that knows how to cook it properly. So if he had to go home and crash at 8 after the rush then the guys who watch him make the food are now making the food. And they don't have enough to practice. I'm also a bit confused by the duck confit comment. It's duck cooked in its own rendered fat, and one of the richest/tastiest proteins out there. I don't know how it could be screwed up, unless they ran short on fat.


I hear you on the duck.  I was really looking forward to it. It lacked all of the unctuous richness that it should have. It tasted like some shredded meat from a pressure cooker, at least from the tablespoon sized dollop that was on my taco. The size of the tacos are inordinately small. They look like 4-5 inch tortillas, definitely much smaller than what you would consider standard.

----------


## Uptowner

Actually now that mention the size I was disappointed that the $7.50 shrimp taco only came with 2 shrimp. I left about a third of the taco on the table as it has run out of shrimp after only 2 bites...

----------


## dankrutka

I'm here now. First, the space is fantastic and it's a place I'd stop to have a beer, which is tough to pull off for a place that is primarily a restaurant. My wife and I ordered queso and chips and I'll second Pete's recommendation. I ordered the shrimp taco and catfish taco. They were both good, but the former was really good. My wife ordered a salad and she wondered why they had only rotisserie and not fajita chicken. Also, the onions and green peppers were raw, not sauted. She thought both of those things were decidedly not Tex-Mex. Thoughts? 

I'll agree with others that the separate lines don't work. I don't mind standing in lines at all because I can converse with friends. In this case, my wife and I stood in separate lines and had to pay separate. It doesn't work and I suspect they'll change it. 

Overall, I love this place and suspect they'll iron out the wrinkles.

----------


## Urbanized

> ...Overall, I love this place and suspect they'll iron out the wrinkles...


Pretty much sums up my own thoughts beautifully.

----------


## Cowboy7

You can order tacos in both lines. You do not have to seperate from your group.

----------


## 2Lanez

> Anyway. I wish I knew who the owners are. I'm inclined to think they're small. Even the moderately sized local groups like chris lower or good egg have far smoother openings. But I think they will get it ironed out. I'm way positive on this place.


Gary Goldman and investors, is what I've heard.  Goldman is operating it.  He's been in the industry for a long time with HSRG - Charleston's, Pearl's Lakeside/Hefner Grill, etc., but I think this is his first endeavor outside of HSRG.

----------


## Pete

There is an article at the top of the page that talks about the ownership and background.

----------


## Bullbear

Ok I went in yesterday.  On the two line thing, Perhaps they explained it better to me or they changed the setup a bit. the guy greeted us and asked if we had been in before. when we said we had not he explained to go through the line against the glass if you want salads or burritos or bowls and if you are also ordering tacos when you get to the register at the end of the line place your order for anything on the menus on that wall. If you were only ordering from the menus on that wall you can go directly to the register and bypass the assembly line. we both went through the line and I got a salad and he got a Bowl and then we ordered a taco to try once we got to the register.  The salad was huge and I did the 6 ingredient with a protein so it came to 13.00 for the salad and I took probably a 1/4 of it home for later.  He really liked his bowl and the carna Asada taco was great!  we will be back for sure. Also Bloody mary was fantastic.

----------


## onthestrip

Definitely a confusing and odd service experience. Was told after waiting several minutes that you could skip burrito line if ordering tacos. However, we were ordering a burrito and tacos, so had to wait. Since the burrito line is like a chipotle, you get your burrito at check out. So we sit down and finished the burrito before the tacos came out. I also asked about drinks at check out and was told there are servers coming around taking drink orders. They never came around so we werent able to order a drink. I wanted to get out of there because I was unhappy with the setup, the fact that no drink server came around and that they never cleaned the table from the prior party. Maybe part of this could be because they were quite busy.

Maybe its a good lunch spot but if you go with a group or want to order drinks, they need to work things out before you can enjoy it. I get restaurants are moving towards counter service, fast casual style of dining to save money, but they lost money on my party because we literally couldnt order a couple of drinks due to lack of service and weird ordering process. So we left and got a drink elsewhere.

Food was actually good. Fair price for burrito but some of the tacos are a bit pricey and small in size. The finish out looked nice, although it looked cramped around the bar area. But I cant get over the ordering process, seems like little thought went into it.

----------


## Bullbear

now that you mentioned the bussing. it was a bit confusing as to if you bus your own table or not. then I noticed on a different table a tent that said to please bus your table when finished, our table was missing that part of the instruction.

----------


## Pete

Reminder that as of today they have been open one week.

They'll figure all this out and in the meantime, it's a gorgeous space, wonderful setting and very good food.

Gary Goldman is very respected in the local restaurant scene and has a ton of experience.

----------


## Urbanized

Had lunch today and tried the adobo lamb taco. Excellent, though I would have preferred the duck confit if they had not been out of it. The pork carnitas taco was great, as it has been on previous visits. My lunch was quite late - about 1 PM - but service seemed to be much more sorted than on previous business.

----------


## BBatesokc

Went there today for lunch with a group of 4 total.

Got there just afternoon and the line wasn't bad - about 15-20 deep.

First off, I really like the location. We like to walk that area and do some browsing and the food offerings were getting a bit stale.

The interior is top notch (so much so it leads to my dislikes I'll get to in a minute). Has a great vibe that doesn't look like its copying anyone else.

The menu, while not extensive, offered enough choices we all had a hard time making our decision. That process was only acerbated by their bizarre 'two line' ordering system - which was really weird if you're in a group and only one person is paying - as it makes part of your group have to wait for the rest at the register. Not to mention it just seems unnecessarily odd and a waste of a staff members time to explain to everyone.

Our order consisted of carne asada quesadilla, carne asada tacos, shrimp tacos, cheese burger taco, chips, queso, guac and soda/tea. $82-ish total.

Our aggravation of the two line system was enhanced when we sat down and part of our party had their custom burritos from line 2 while the rest of us waited for our food, ordered from line 1. We waited so long in fact that those who already had their food finished it before the rest got theirs. 

Getting the food was also an issue. We had some sort of 'table locator' that apparently didn't really know our location. The waitress was sent to the back of the restaurant were she wandered around asking people if they had order #13. We finally realized that was probably us and got her attention.

The chips? Well, I usually don't like thick chips, but I really liked these. The only down side was I'm guessing it's not a bottomless bowl and there definitely was only enough for maybe 2 people. The queso? Well, it was fine. Nothing special. Tasted like melted process cheese. A little spice or something would have been nice to dress it up. The guac was good and fresh tasting -  but again, no real signature zip to it.

The carne asada burrito and quesadilla were the stars in most people's opinion. Very fresh tasting, good portion and moist with several flavors going on.

The shrimp taco was good, but a little dry. Had to add bottled sauce to moisten it up a bit.

For the atmosphere and price I think the 'bus your own table' cheapens the place. Add in the fact you're going to get people in nicer clothes coming in and one spilled plate of anything is going to ruin the experience for your customer - who already stood in line to order and paid a decent price.

I'd personally remove the staff member explaining to everyone the two line system and instead spend less on a bus boy.

Regardless, the place is new, its looks great and it tastes pretty decent to really good.

Will definitely try it again.

----------


## jbkrems

If they expect you to bus your own table... do they expect you to wipe it down, too, which can be a pain???  What is the point of having servers to do that kind of task then?  Maybe someone who works there can get on this board and make some comments to clarify their policies?

----------


## Pete

I bet the table clearing is a short-term thing.

They have been overwhelmed with business and I just saw an ad where they are hiring at all positions.

----------


## BBatesokc

> If they expect you to bus your own table... do they expect you to wipe it down, too, which can be a pain???  What is the point of having servers to do that kind of task then?  Maybe someone who works there can get on this board and make some comments to clarify their policies?


Right after we cleared our table a staff member came over and wiped it down. Two thoughts..... one, it is not obvious where you are supposed to dump your plates when the place is full. Two, if you're gonna pay someone to wipe tables, why not pay them to bus them too?

Someone earlier mentioned having to order cocktail refills themselves from the bar. We did have a staff member approach our table and ask if we wanted anything from the bar - bartender looked to be totally underwhelmed and bored out of her mind. So, maybe they've already addressed that issue.

----------


## OKC_Chipper

Went for my second visit last night. Crowd wasnt nearly as big as it is for lunch. The two of us both wanted burritos so the ordering process was a non issue for us. The first time I went I had two tacos, which were both great, this time I opted for the burrito. It was one of the best, if not the best burrito I've ever had. I went for the rotisserie chicken, you also get to add in 5 additional ingredients, everything was extremely fresh and you could taste each individual component unlike a lot of other burritos. Also just a note to BBates post, we ordered chips and queso and ran out of chips before the queso was gone, if you ask they'll refill the chips complimentary. Also seems like they're working on service issues as they had two "waitresses" walking around taking drink orders for the bar. All in all another great experience, will probably be returning on a weekly basis.

----------


## Cowboy7

^^^^^^^^^^^^

Strongly agree on the Burrito being awesome. I made one with the Chorizo refried beans and rotisserie chicken. I used the yellow habanero sauce. The burritos and bowls are the best value imo.

----------


## 2Lanez

I had read reviews here and thought maybe the service issues were overstated.  Then I went this evening, and wow.  What were they thinking?  There is no way two ordering lines can work long term.  Then, why do you order/pay for food up front, but have to wait for a server to greet you and take your drink order?  Then, you have to pay a second time for your drinks.

Our food arrived right as our server was greeting us for the first time, so the food was gone before the drinks showed up.  The restaurant was about 3/4s full, so it was busy, but not that busy. 

Chips and salsa were very good.  Tacos were just okay.  

It is a beautiful space.  And I want them to succeed very much.  But that was one of the weirder dining experiences I've ever had.

----------


## LakeEffect

Agree on all counts - I was actually a table over from Mr. Bates and his party as we finished our meal. Food is great, but the service system needs work. 

The little signs on the table directly asking me to buss my own table really cheapened the effect, and, in the moment, actually felt insulting. The main reason I had added a tip when I paid was because I assumed someone would be cleaning tables and taking the tip... had I known I had to do it myself, I would have re-thought.

----------


## sooner88

> Agree on all counts - I was actually a table over from Mr. Bates and his party as we finished our meal. Food is great, but the service system needs work. 
> 
> The little signs on the table directly asking me to buss my own table really cheapened the effect, and, in the moment, actually felt insulting. The main reason I had added a tip when I paid was because I assumed someone would be cleaning tables and taking the tip... had I known I had to do it myself, I would have re-thought.


You've got to think the bussing system will change once they make more hires. The Garage (which has a pretty similar system to this) busses the tables for you, and Cultivar has a much nicer feel then that.

----------


## Bullbear

> I had read reviews here and thought maybe the service issues were overstated.  Then I went this evening, and wow.  What were they thinking?  There is no way two ordering lines can work long term.  Then, why do you order/pay for food up front, but have to wait for a server to greet you and take your drink order?  Then, you have to pay a second time for your drinks.
> 
> .


The Garage also takes bar drink orders separately with separate ticket and it works fine. It just seems Cultivar is slow at getting to you for cocktails. but I am sure that will change as time goes on. especially considering they are less than two weeks old.

----------


## BBatesokc

> You've got to think the bussing system will change once they make more hires. The Garage (which has a pretty similar system to this) busses the tables for you, and Cultivar has a much nicer feel then that.


The bussing system really needs to change. As for the line.... I have zero issue standing in line and ordering - I actually prefer it at lunch. But the whole Two Line thing has to be rethought. Or, put up a divider and some signs so each group doesn't get a 45 second intro to the two line concept and still stand there bewildered. Even once everyone figures it out - it still makes for people getting food to far out of order - both at the register and at the table.

----------


## onthestrip

> The Garage also takes bar drink orders separately with separate ticket and it works fine. It just seems Cultivar is slow at getting to you for cocktails. but I am sure that will change as time goes on. especially considering they are less than two weeks old.


And thats why I rarely go to The Garage, maybe just for lunch. Or really any counter service restaurant, its usually just for lunch. I dont want to have to order, pay, sit down and then have to do that all over again for a beer. Why would a restaurant want to complicate or slow down the process of taking customers money? Shouldnt they try to streamline that? At the very least Cultivar could have drink menus in the line and take drink orders at the same time as food orders. 

I never saw a sign about bussing your own table so I left our stuff. This is really a head scratcher, to ask customers to do this. Even Panera has employees to do the bussing.

This makes you really appreciate those who do their research and training, complete with an extended soft opening process, to make sure they are ready to roll when open to the public.

----------


## 2Lanez

> The main reason I had added a tip when I paid was because I assumed someone would be cleaning tables and taking the tip... had I known I had to do it myself, I would have re-thought.


Yes, I had the exact same thought.

----------


## Jersey Boss

It makes one wonder what the concept of tipping is all about. I always thought a tip was for service and consequently was extended after the meal. I don't get why a tip would be either expected or paid prior to eating. Old school way of thinking, I guess.

----------


## checkthat

> It makes one wonder what the concept of tipping is all about. I always thought a tip was for service and consequently was extended after the meal. I don't get why a tip would be either expected or paid prior to eating. Old school way of thinking, I guess.


Correct on the old school way of thinking. TIPS = To Insure Proper Service. Originally, tips were given up front to make sure you got taken care of.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> Correct on the old school way of thinking. TIPS = To Insure Proper Service. Originally, tips were given up front to make sure you got taken care of.


And in the case of tipping a server,  to insure that proper service the next time one frequents the establishment. I'm just not going to play that game with any establishment.

----------


## 2Lanez

I think its disingenuous for counter-service restaurants to even include a tip line on checks.  A pet peeve of mine.  If there is table service involved, I know the server is making $2.13/hr and I am going to tip 20%+.

But if it's counter service, where does that money go, and for what?  In my experience, it's used as justification for the restaurant owner to pay bussers/counter staff/kitchen workers less than minimum wage on the premise of "they receive tips."  But of course, in those cases, most people aren't tipping because it's such a gray area.

----------


## TheTravellers

> I think its disingenuous for counter-service restaurants to even include a tip line on checks.  A pet peeve of mine.  If there is table service involved, I know the server is making $2.13/hr and I am going to tip 20%+.
> 
> But if it's counter service, where does that money go, and for what?  In my experience, it's used as justification for the restaurant owner to pay bussers/counter staff/kitchen workers less than minimum wage on the premise of "they receive tips."  But of course, in those cases, most people aren't tipping because it's such a gray area.


Tipped employees receive the balance between $2.13/hour and $7.25/hour from the employer if the balance isn't made up by tips, they do not make just $2.13/hour if they suck and don't get any tips.

----------


## TheTravellers

> And in the case of tipping a server,  to insure that proper service the next time one frequents the establishment. I'm just not going to play that game with any establishment.


And that's kinda BS, because odds are you will not have the same server, nor will they remember you (if you do happen to get the same one) the next time you go in to a restaurant, unless you're a regular customer.

----------


## Jersey Boss

nm

----------


## TheTravellers

> Do you know of any tipped employees that have had the balance made up by their employer? While this is the way it is supposed to be I doubt the reality is such.


I don't know anybody that works for tips, so can't answer this, but I'd be surprised if people went home after work and only got paid $2.13/hour, it's against the law (and yes, I know wage theft violations happen all the time, everywhere, but do you think anybody would work for someone for long if all they got was $2.13/hour?).




> Any servers here to comment? How do you differentiate the good servers from bad if you are expected to tip_ before_ service is rendered?


You really can't differentiate between good and bad before, so ......




> Do you endorse the concept of tipping for counter service? What is the justification?


I believe tipping for counter service is silly and generally don't do it (like at Freebird's - I order myself, get my own drink, take my food to my table, and bus my own table - why would I tip?).

----------


## BBatesokc

Went last night to check out the evening service - with a party of 13.

Got there around 7pm. Pretty much all the tables in the front were taken (the side area down the hall was empty), but there was no line. We lucked out and one of the long taller tables near the street was available so we pulled up another table and it accommodated us well.

The two line theme definitely continues into the evening and once again was unnecessarily confusing. Adding to that the waitress who gave me my drink cup for tea (at the table) charged me for the drink and so did the cashier when I placed my order and she saw me holding a cup (luckily I questioned the total and she changed it).

Again, those who ordered from the make-your-own line got there food well ahead of those who ordered from the off-the-menu line.

That said, the place has even better atmosphere in the evening and everyone loved the layout and the decor.

We had a cocktail waitress who took our initial orders, but we only saw her one or two other times and several people commented that she missed out on several drink orders because she simply never came by.

Speaking of cocktails - we had their margarita and it was excellent. Tasted fresh squeezed with none of that cheap bar sour mix. Keep in mind, the 'pitcher' is really more like a small glass thermos. But excellent nonetheless.

Once again the burritos, quesadilla and bowls were the hit of the night. Tacos looked amazing and fresh, but you had to once again add sauce to moisten them up. My wife tried the shrimp and the veggie tacos. She commented they were okay, but she wouldn't order them again. She much preferred the bowls (when comparing price, size and taste).

While the 'bus your own tables' signs were out, a really nice man kept coming around and taking out empty plates and glasses off the table for us.

Also, there are 5-7 TV's in the place but every single one was on the OU game. We asked to have at least one on the Thunder game, but they wouldn't do it until after the OU game ended - and the owner was there and aware of the request. This, even though one TV was only pointing at our big table.

Most of our group decided to head next door to Red Prime after dinner.

My review may sound negative, but in all fairness they still have some kinks to work out. That said, I like the place and will probably go on my own and would definitely go if others requested.

Keep the counter service (just streamline it better), take away the tip jar at the counter register, stop making customers bus their own tables and train the cocktail waitresses to be more attentive ($$$). Oh, and don't have all the TV's on only one local sporting event when two are playing. As for the tacos, that may just be our personal taste - but there are plenty of other options we liked.

_*One other note - the setting sun is a killer coming in the West garage door windows. Literally blinding._

----------


## Urbanized

^^^^^^^
There are plans for an adjustable sunshade for the evening glare.

----------


## Pete

Their A/V system might not be able to accommodate multiple channels at one time, which is perhaps why they couldn't just switch one TV over.  


And in addition to the sun shades, they will have a mister for hot days.

----------


## sixkiller

Went for lunch yesterday...
Why can't there just be one line? I ordered a bowl and my friend ordered tacos in a separate line. We ended up reaching the register simultaneously, except my food was finished and hers had just been sent to the kitchen. If everyone was in one line, they could get taco orders in much earlier. Sure you then have to stay in the build line, but an entire party's food would be ready in time to eat together. Does this make sense??

Another small complaint--I was a little overwhelmed in the burrito/bowl/salad build line. A LOT of ingredients (which is fine), but they weren't well labeled. I'm short, so even seeing some of them was tough. I wish they had some suggested combinations, like the well built tacos. Or perhaps, "With Adobo Lamb, we suggest...."

I know I'll get flack from some, but food is political and not everyone loves these whitewashed fast casual ethnic "concepts". Food for thought from this 15 minute radio story.
Can Food Be Racist? - The Brian Lehrer Show - WNYC

----------


## Pete

The reason for the two lines is that everything other than bowls, burritos and salads are made back in the kitchen; for the other items, they want you to see the options for building your meal.

It's also faster because you basically have people preparing food in the service line and then the kitchen staff working separately.

They have a lot more offerings than Chipotle or another burrito place and that's why the ordering is more complicated.


There is certainly room for improvement and they know that better than anyone.  I'm very sure they'll work things out.  They've only been open less than 2 weeks.

----------


## BBatesokc

> Their A/V system might not be able to accommodate multiple channels at one time, which is perhaps why they couldn't just switch one TV over.  
> 
> 
> And in addition to the sun shades, they will have a mister for hot days.


That was not the issue. Each TV can be changed independently. Once the OU game ended they changed some of the TV's over to the Thunder game. There was ZERO reason not to change the TV that only faced our table (literally almost directly above our table and facing West).

----------


## Urbanized

Even if they choose to stick with the basic ordering concept, it would be far more easy to understand if they put a stanchion divider (or a rail, or whatever) between the tho lines and hung a sign over each, one saying "orders with burritos" and the other saying "orders without burritos." Agree about labeling the burrito ingredients too. Not everyone can name those ingredients by just looking at them, and nobody wants to feel like an idiot and blurt out the wrong thing. While I agree that the timing thing is also an issue, the main issue is that the lines are not intuitive. If you have to put a person out there explaining how to do it, you still have design work to do.

----------


## no1cub17

Well so my wife and I finally made it here for lunch recently - and I hate to say it but we were seriously underwhelmed, if not flat out disappointed - in every aspect of our experience. First - the ordering: we'll let it slide. The two-line concept is confusing and unnecessary IMO. If you go to the burrito/bowl line you then have to get back in line behind all the taco/quesadilla people to pay? Weird, but at least there was someone directing us, so we'll let that go. Menu seemed to be decent enough with lots of options that at least sounded delicious. Credit where it's due - pretty impressed to see a vegan option which actually contained protein - way to go! Very please to see such an option - really truly revolutionary for Oklahoma! That's about where the positives end though. While we're ordering we ask if we can get some jalapenos on the side (not knowing if the tacos would have any flavor or spice and also not having tried the hot sauces). No jalapenos - I'm sorry but what kind of "Mexican Kitchen" doesn't have fresh jalapenos? This is truly a first. We place our food order and try to find a table. It's a beautiful day so we find one of the patio tables, well try to find one which has been cleaned - none of them have been cleaned off. There were at least two empty tables (empty of people at least), but everyone had left their bowls/trays/cups, and there was no sign of anyone who even gave half a behind about cleaning them up. I never saw a single "bus your own table" sign anywhere. Fine, no big deal, we'll move the bowls to the edge of the table. Maybe someone will pick them up while we're eating? Nope. So apparently you're supposed to bus not just your own table, but someone else's too? Bizarre.

Ok then the food. Everything - I'm sorry to say this - was unbelievably bland. The guac looked great but had zero flavor and was way undersalted and underlimed. The thick chips had a nice texture but were also undersalted. The tacos - everything we had (we tried four - two veggie, one shrimp, one duck confit) - incredibly flavorless with absolutely zero spice. I was so looking forward to the hot sauces - unfortunately they seemed more consistent with colored water rather than actual sauce. For every 15-20 drops of habanero "sauce" we got one with any actual kick. Multiple employees came by - a few actually asked if we wanted anything from the bar - which we didn't - but what we were actually interested to see was if they would bus the tables - nope. We ended up dousing our tacos in sriracha to give them at least some flavor - but that sort of defeats the purpose of going to a "Mexican Kitchen," doesn't it?

It really pains me to say this as Mexican food is pretty much my next favorite after Indian/Thai/Asian - and it would've been oh-so-amazing to have a walkable version of BTT right in our backyard. But this place isn't gonna cut it. I'm glad though that many of you like it though. Clearly their food and taste is catered to the market they're serving - nothing wrong with that! And the patio seems pleasant enough - definitely would stop by for a drink at some point. But we won't be back here to eat anytime soon. Not when BTT, chipotle, and qdoba are 100 times as flavorful and half the price, not to mention all the truly authentic taquerias dotted all over the city. And I'll be the first to say that I absolutely cannot stand it when people come downtown and complain about $6 beers or $5 tacos, but the complaints about the prices here are somewhat justified - just my 2 cents though.

Really they need to figure out an identity though - do they want to be truly fast casual like BTT and chipotle? Or do they want to be truly sit-down? Right now they're neither, and it leads to an overall very confusing experience for the customer.

----------


## dankrutka

I hope that everyone who is posting negative reviews about Cultivar and other new, local restaurants online were courteous enough to share their complaints (in person or via e-mail) with the manager also. Everyone knows that most new restaurants have to iron out the wrinkles over the first few months. It happens so regularly that people generally anticipate it even before new restaurants open. Sharing your complaints with a manager helps a new, local concept like Cultivar improve. Just posting negative reviews online hurts their reputation, and if the no one checks OKCTalk for restaurant reviews (which seems likely), then it does so without providing the feedback needed to improve. Constructive feedback is only constructive if it gets back to the right people. And I think it's important and beneficial for OKC when customers provide such feedback to the local businesses that are so important to the community. 

I'm not trying to take a shot at anyone who has posted negative content online because I had never really thought about the effects of a negative review before Urbanized posted something similar on a previous thread.

----------


## AP

I went friday and really enjoyed the food. My only complaint would be the drink service. Never had anyone come to our table so we had to go to the bar and order. I mostly think that is due to waitresses figuring out sections and things like that. Expect that to be fine in the next couple of weeks. I'll be back for sure.

----------


## Pryor Tiger

My wife and I spent Saturday afternoon kayaking the Oklahoma River, and then headed over to Auto Alley to try Cultivar. It was 3:30 in the afternoon, but our experience was perfect. The owners mom spent about 10 minutes talking to us about the concept, truly a labor of love for their whole family. Nothing was confusing to us, and the setup was out of this world. I felt like the team was very strong on customer service, and everyone asked us how it was going. 

We had chips/salsa (phenomenal), a couple $5.00 salads that were fresh and very tasty (agave lime dressing... mmm), catfish taco, and a chicken quesadilla. The sign for bussing our own table was very clear and didn't cause a huge hassle for us. 

Consistency customer to customer, and time frame to time frame is vital in any service industry. That will iron itself out as time goes on I believe. However the atmosphere, design, freshness of the menu items, house made salsas and dressings, interaction with Broadway, and the passion of the ownership will take Cultivar to the top of many OKC locals' lists. I will post a few pics next!

----------


## Pryor Tiger



----------


## Pete

^

Nice of you to take the time to write all that up, as it's human nature to only post comments when there is something less than positive to talk about.

Also...  *drool*...  Their food really is great and there are still lots of things I want to try.

----------


## soonerguru

Their ingredients really are top notch. It's a great concept. Hope they iron out the service issues.

----------


## BBatesokc

> I hope that everyone who is posting negative reviews about Cultivar and other new, local restaurants online were courteous enough to share their complaints (in person or via e-mail) with the manager also. Everyone knows that most new restaurants have to iron out the wrinkles over the first few months. It happens so regularly that people generally anticipate it even before new restaurants open. Sharing your complaints with a manager helps a new, local concept like Cultivar improve. Just posting negative reviews online hurts their reputation, and if the no one checks OKCTalk for restaurant reviews (which seems likely), then it does so without providing the feedback needed to improve. Constructive feedback is only constructive if it gets back to the right people. And I think it's important and beneficial for OKC when customers provide such feedback to the local businesses that are so important to the community. 
> 
> I'm not trying to take a shot at anyone who has posted negative content online because I had never really thought about the effects of a negative review before Urbanized posted something similar on a previous thread.


If the owner of any local restaurant isn't checking for reviews themselves and specifically reading this website, then they are out of touch IMO.

----------


## no1cub17

> Their food really is great and there are still lots of things I want to try.


Pete, can you recommend something for next time I go? I really want to like it - as much as I love mexican food and drinking, doesn't make sense that I didn't like this place, so I'll give them a few more chances at least!

----------


## Pete

Moved a ton of posts here:

http://www.okctalk.com/general-food-...6-tipping.html

----------


## Pete

> Pete, can you recommend something for next time I go? I really want to like it - as much as I love mexican food and drinking, doesn't make sense that I didn't like this place, so I'll give them a few more chances at least!


There is much I have left to try but so far I really like:

- chips and queso
- chips and salsa
- catfish tacos
- Mexican street corn
- house margarita
- habanero sauce on the table

----------


## AP

I loved the chorizo and potatoes burrito bowl. It was so delicious and great now I'm really craving it.

----------


## Pete

Don't know if it's on the menu but at the soft opening they served this desert quesadilla that was chocolate and banana and it was absolutely delicious.

----------


## TheTravellers

> If the owner of any local restaurant isn't checking for reviews themselves and specifically reading this website, then they are out of touch IMO.


Yes, a thousand times, this!  Or any local business, not just a restaurant, actually.  It's the 21st century, has been for a while, get up to speed on this new-fangled interwebs thingimajig - constantly amazed at how many places have websites that suck, are nonexistent, don't answer emails, etc. etc. etc.  Tokyo says to make reservations for weekends and groups > 6, yet they give *no* link to do that, nor an email address, and not even a freaking phone number on their website.

And how hard would it be for someone who knows the owner of Cultivar to say "Hey, check out okctalk.com, your restaurant is getting bashed all over the place for the bizarre way your ordering system is set up, might want to address that"?  It's just part of running a restaurant nowadays, it's not the 70s any longer, we have technology...

----------


## Pete

The owner and operator of Cultivar is very aware of the issues being made public here and on social media in general.

----------


## TheTravellers

> The owner and operator of Cultivar is very aware of the issues being made public here and on social media in general.


Good to know, thanks for clearing that up.  Now if they'd just fix them.  :Smile:   Sounds like a cool place with good food, but we won't be going until they get it figured out, life's too short to get frustrated when eating out, too many other places that have it already figured out.

I am curious, though - anybody know why they decided to do ordering this way?  

Did they test it somehow and everybody liked the way it went (as opposed to the general public hating it)?  

Did they come up with it out of nowhere (I can't think of another restaurant off the top of my head that does it this way, but there might be some) and if so, why (why did they not go with what works at pretty much every restaurant around - one order line)?

----------


## Urbanized

I never get frustrated at Cultivar. I just skip the line entirely and order from the bar.  :Smile:

----------


## Bullbear

> Good to know, thanks for clearing that up.  Now if they'd just fix them.   Sounds like a cool place with good food, but we won't be going until they get it figured out, life's too short to get frustrated when eating out, too many other places that have it already figured out.
> 
> I am curious, though - anybody know why they decided to do ordering this way?  
> 
> Did they test it somehow and everybody liked the way it went (as opposed to the general public hating it)?  
> 
> Did they come up with it out of nowhere (I can't think of another restaurant off the top of my head that does it this way, but there might be some) and if so, why (why did they not go with what works at pretty much every restaurant around - one order line)?


I wouldn't let any of the things mentioned keep you away.  I would say these are minor issues and in no way has it kept me from visiting multiple times since they opened.

----------


## Pete

Too easily lost in all this discussion is the fact they have some some great food and a very, very cool place.

The service issues to me have been minor and thus I've already been four times and enjoyed it immensely each time.

----------


## TheTravellers

> I wouldn't let any of the things mentioned keep you away.  I would say these are minor issues and in no way has it kept me from visiting multiple times since they opened.


Eh, we've got literally 50+ restaurants on our list that we haven't visited yet, and we just generally don't go to restaurants here in OKC within 3-4 months of opening, so we'll hit some of our other places until then...  So it's nothing specifically against Cultivar, but a general policy - been burned too many times by shoddiness, just don't want to even think about the possibility of dealing with it.  :Smile:

----------


## Lauri101

I was downtown visiting former co-workers last Thursday and we were going to try Cultivar.  Skipped it because of accessibility, or lack thereof.  
Haters of ADA usually don't NEED ADA as I do.  I can't get my rollator down the sidewalk and it's not worth risking life and limb.  Even entering the restaurant seemed problematic, so we went over to Iguana and had an outstanding lunch!

How Cultivar passed the city inspection is beyond me.  You can't block an entire sidewalk so people with disabilities are unable to pass through.  Too bad - I really wanted to try it!

----------


## ctchandler

> I was downtown visiting former co-workers last Thursday and we were going to try Cultivar.  Skipped it because of accessibility, or lack thereof.  
> Haters of ADA usually don't NEED ADA as I do.  I can't get my rollator down the sidewalk and it's not worth risking life and limb.  Even entering the restaurant seemed problematic, so we went over to Iguana and had an outstanding lunch!
> 
> How Cultivar passed the city inspection is beyond me.  You can't block an entire sidewalk so people with disabilities are unable to pass through.  Too bad - I really wanted to try it!


Lauri,
I understand your problem.  I use a scooter and it is easier than a rollator.  I recently bought a rollator and it's pretty nice, but due to my tendency to pass out, I have been a little reluctant to use it.  I can see that it could be more difficult to maneuver.  I still would like to visit Cultivar.  Do you think I would be able to navigate the place on a scooter?
Thanks,
C. T.

----------


## Urbanized

I've heard from several people that they block the sidewalk, and I have been confused by these comments. I don't think the bar (fenced) area does at all. It is about 5' from the curb, which isn't optimal, but I believe complies with ADA. I think the problem is that they did not move a concrete planter that was put there in the late nineties. That does indeed narrow the sidewalk even further, to maybe 3'. It would be easy enough to move; would require a forklift or something but is not bolted down.

I know this because I placed it there myself when I was with the Automobile Alley Main Street Program. We had a whole bunch of planters "donated" to us when they were cleared out of the CBD. They were originally from some street beautification project in maybe the 1950s or 60s. I remember that one of them had a plaque on it stating that it had been donated by Allie "Superchief" Reynolds. Anyway, we funded their painting, planting and upkeep as a beautification shortcut for Broadway. I moved them using a rented forklift, with volunteers. If Cultivar were to move that planter I think they would be within the letter of ADA.

Also, the door is just a regular door, 36' wide, and as ADA friendly as any door on Broadway. It complies. There is no ramp or impedence. There is a hallway that you go down and another similar commercial door to go through. I will say, however, that the furniture in the dining room is large and crowded, so I think navigating the dining room might be tough. However, there is other seating that runs to the back of the building, and I'm sure that you can get wheelchairs and /or scooters to multiple tables in the restaurant quite easily.

----------


## Uptowner

> I was downtown visiting former co-workers last Thursday and we were going to try Cultivar.  Skipped it because of accessibility, or lack thereof.  
> Haters of ADA usually don't NEED ADA as I do.  I can't get my rollator down the sidewalk and it's not worth risking life and limb.  Even entering the restaurant seemed problematic, so we went over to Iguana and had an outstanding lunch!
> 
> How Cultivar passed the city inspection is beyond me.  You can't block an entire sidewalk so people with disabilities are unable to pass through.  Too bad - I really wanted to try it!


I'm not disabled, but a family member has MS, so I notice this all the time. Plaza is the worst offender. Here's a gem:  it's followed up by this gauntlet through a partially fenced off patio where the original plaza Renaissance planters funnel pedestrian traffic into, what? A ****ing pick nick table. 

Then there's this genius idea to straight up annex the thoroughfare and direct traffic through an ABC-3 operating patio. 

Urbanized said 5 feet at cultivar. But that's supposed to be off the back of the curb. If it wouldn't make me look like a weirdo I'd measure it next time I was there. Remember red prime had to pull theirs back? 

Patios are the hot new thing. And storefront operations are scrambling to build them to compete with places like fassler, bleu garten, the pump, patriarch...every new bar/restaurant concept have patios and bay doors. And I'm cool with that. We just need a little oversight here and no offense to the zoning guys on the 8th floor but these are uncharted waters here for OKC. It wouldn't hurt to take a look at places like Austin, Denver, and KC to see what their Guidelines look like.

----------


## TheTravellers

> ... We just need a little oversight here and no offense to the zoning guys on the 8th floor but these are uncharted waters here for OKC. It wouldn't hurt to take a look at places like Austin, Denver, and KC to see what their Guidelines look like.


And Chicago - they have *tons* of patios downtown and none of them block pedestrian traffic (if they did, the patio would look like a small tornado had gone through there due to the sheer number of pedestrians in downtown Chicago.  Once again, OKC really needs to not think it's exceptional and knows how to do stuff right, when they clearly don't.

----------


## Urbanized

> And Chicago - they have *tons* of patios downtown and none of them block pedestrian traffic (if they did, the patio would look like a small tornado had gone through there due to the sheer number of pedestrians in downtown Chicago.  Once again, OKC really needs to not think it's exceptional and knows how to do stuff right, when they clearly don't.


Well, that's certainly not my experience in Chicago. I had cocktails and a cigar seated on the sidewalk at Sullivan's Steakhouse in downtown Chicago a few years ago, it it was configured just like these places we are talking about. Here is a pic:

https://www.google.com/maps/@41.8900...8i6656!6m1!1e1

----------


## TheTravellers

> Well, that's certainly not my experience in Chicago. I had cocktails and a cigar seated on the sidewalk at Sullivan's Steakhouse in downtown Chicago a few years ago, it it was configured just like these places we are talking about. Here is a pic:
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@41.8900...8i6656!6m1!1e1


Sorry, should've said "When we lived there from 1996 - 2008.....", have not been back there since, my bad.  And that sidewalk isn't completely blocked, looks to be maybe, barely ADA-compliant, though.

----------


## Lauri101

> Lauri,
> I understand your problem.  I use a scooter and it is easier than a rollator.  I recently bought a rollator and it's pretty nice, but due to my tendency to pass out, I have been a little reluctant to use it.  I can see that it could be more difficult to maneuver.  I still would like to visit Cultivar.  Do you think I would be able to navigate the place on a scooter?
> Thanks,
> C. T.


C.T. - it depends on how wide your scooter is.  I've rented scooters when traveling to large conventions and they tend to be rather wide at the seat.  From the glimpse I got, you might have a problem.

I've about decided that local businesses could give a flip about people with disabilities.  I'm now a member of the Mayor's Council on Disability Concerns and rather than bitching about the problem, I'm going to try and do something about it.  What the heck - I'm retired, so I may as well do something to help others and raise awareness!

----------


## Pete

> I'm now a member of the Mayor's Council on Disability Concerns and rather than bitching about the problem, I'm going to try and do something about it.  What the heck - I'm retired, so I may as well do something to help others and raise awareness!


That's awesome.

Thanks for making the effort to make things better for others.

----------


## Lauri101

> snip
>  If Cultivar were to move that planter I think they would be within the letter of ADA.
> 
> Also, the door is just a regular door, 36' wide, and as ADA friendly as any door on Broadway. It complies. There is no ramp or impedence. There is a hallway that you go down and another similar commercial door to go through. I will say, however, that the furniture in the dining room is large and crowded, so I think navigating the dining room might be tough. However, there is other seating that runs to the back of the building, and I'm sure that you can get wheelchairs and /or scooters to multiple tables in the restaurant quite easily.


Thanks - I couldn't see that when I rolled up to door.  All I could see was a sidewalk where I couldn't travel from the north and a very crowded room.  Even trying to place an order appeared too daunting for me.

There are restaurants that are ADA friendly and they get my business.  Maybe Cultivar will take a hint and make it better, but if not, the Iguana has some kick-ass tilapia tacos!

----------


## Lauri101

> That's awesome.
> 
> Thanks for making the effort to make things better for others.


Thanks Pete - it's amazing how fast they grab willing volunteers.  I'll be working (and learning more) about ADA and reducing barriers.  This is my hot spot.  I may be disabled but I'm not dead and I'd like to be able to go out to dinner, go shopping or go to a movie without having to stress out about whether I can fit my rollator somewhere.  I worked too damn hard to get my legs to work again to just sit at home and vegetate!

----------


## Pete

^

Please keep us posted on the committee's progress.

----------


## dankrutka

Good luck on the work, Lauri. We all need to follow not just the letter of the ADA, but the spirit of it. All people should be able to enjoy what our cities have to offer. I've probably annoyed a lot of people in the town in which I live in by posting pictures and asking, _can someone in a wheelchair navigate this area?_

----------


## ctchandler

> C.T. - it depends on how wide your scooter is.  I've rented scooters when traveling to large conventions and they tend to be rather wide at the seat.  From the glimpse I got, you might have a problem.
> 
> I've about decided that local businesses could give a flip about people with disabilities.  I'm now a member of the Mayor's Council on Disability Concerns and rather than bitching about the problem, I'm going to try and do something about it.  What the heck - I'm retired, so I may as well do something to help others and raise awareness!


Lauri, 
I know this is the Cultivar thread, but since we are talking about accessibility, I enjoy going to the bar and having a good craft beer and one of the places that has gone out of their way to accommodate folks with disabilities is the new On the Border in Del City.  I don't need anything other than a place to park my scooter, I can walk short distances, so I sit at the bar but they have a portion of the bar set aside for people in wheel chairs (or folks in scooters that can't leave them).  It's a bar at wheel chair level.  Just thought I should mention them because I don't think it's an ADA requirement.
C. T.

----------


## Urbanized

> Good luck on the work, Lauri. We all need to follow not just the letter of the ADA, but the spirit of it. All people should be able to enjoy what our cities have to offer. I've probably annoyed a lot of people in the town in which I live in by posting pictures and asking, _can someone in a wheelchair navigate this area?_


It even goes beyond wheelchairs. As I've become more and more involved in accessibility issues I've listened to experts who (correctly) point out that everyone can move through arcs of "disability" during their lives; requiring an easier path. It could be as simple as breaking/forgetting your glasses, losing a contact, having a broken leg or sprained ankle, or could include toting kids or pushing them in strollers. Visitors have luggage, wich makes getting around difficult. The elderly might not be specifically disabled, but can have balance, strength and vision deficits.

Th point is, if we build our environment where it only works well for the 100% able-bodied, we shut off access for many, many people, not just the few who we might occasionally notice in a wheelchair or using a white cane. And the person who needs better access tomorrow might easily be you. Our sidewalks should be convenient and safe for everybody.

----------


## Pete

^

Great points and thanks for that perspective.

----------


## Pete

Went last night a little before 8PM and the place was completely packed.

I saw one small table on the patio that was messy but it appeared people had left, so I snagged it.

Straight away, a young woman came and cleared everything and took my drink order.  I didn't see any signs about bussing your own table so perhaps that has now changed since they are better staffed.

After a bit, we moved to the seats at the outdoor bar and had excellent service.  Just had a couple of drinks and the queso, which I am starting to crave.

It's just such a cool, lively scene.  There was a large wedding reception at Water's Edge Winery next door, so lots of people out and about, stopping to chat, etc.  Auto Alley really needs more places with patios as it's one of the really great urban scenes in OKC.

----------


## HOT ROD

totally agree with your last statement!

----------


## Lauri101

Thank you all for comments of support.  Urbanized hit it on the mark - you never know when you might need an accommodation in order to function like a normal person.
The Mayor's Committee has been around for a while, with little fanfare or publicity.  I'll start a new thread about the functions, etc., rather than continuing to hijack Cultivar!

----------


## Pete

Looks like the sidewalk issue will soon be addressed by removing the existing planter and adding others closer to the fencing:

----------


## no1cub17

What if we removed another lane from Broadway and widened the sidewalks even more? How awesome would that be? 2 lanes are more than enough for Broadway 99% of the time IMO. More accessible patios for all!

----------


## Bullbear

> What if we removed another lane from Broadway and widened the sidewalks even more? How awesome would that be? 2 lanes are more than enough for Broadway 99% of the time IMO. More accessible patios for all!


I dunno about that.. I have to say I am surprised at how busy Broadway has been when I am over there these days. I always comment of how lively it is as compared to before when it was a wide road with no traffic or life.

----------


## no1cub17

> I dunno about that.. I have to say I am surprised at how busy Broadway has been when I am over there these days. I always comment of how lively it is as compared to before when it was a wide road with no traffic or life.


Isn't that cool though? There are a lot more places to go now, and a lot more places that are fun to walk to or between. And a LOT more people who now live within walking distance. SO. MUCH. POTENTIAL. Broadway is the perfect place to see what kind of impact the streetcar can have. Can't wait!

----------


## Mike_M

Wife and I got some takeout here last night from the "build-your-own" line. I dunno if they were going for a local version of Chipotle, but that's basically what it is, and what I feel people will likely compare it to. That being said, the space is awesome. I love when restaurants make the indoor and patio space connect. And it has very comfortable design. Would be a cool place to catch a game or grab a bite with friends

I agree with the other posters in saying that the assembly line experience is pretty overwhelming. It really feels like there are too many ingredients. Imagine if all of Chipotle's add-ins were separated out instead of mixed together. For example, the red and green bell peppers are separate ingredients and count as 2 of your 3 included ingredients. Also I remember raw mushrooms and dill pickles. I mean to each his own, but these things seemed very out of place.

It might have just been the person that helped me, but she really offered me no guidance. I had to guess and ask what every single thing was. They have 2 kinds of rice  and 3 (maybe 4?) kinds of beans, and I had to ask about each instead of her leading the way. Then she just kind of stared at me as I just went "deer in the headlights" over the multitude of add-ins. I just blindly picked stuff, and after 2, she just said "one more". Like I didn't even realize I only got 3. I know there is some signage, but it's kind of all over the place so it's really difficult to focus when you're in line.

By the way, no pico, guac, or lettuce in the regular line. I didn't see lettuce at all, and the pico and guac  are off to the side almost out of sight. By that time I saw any of it, she had already snapped the lid shut and handed it to me to pay, so I kind of gave up from there.

All that said, the food is very good. I had the Barbacoa beef bowl and my wife got the carne asada bowl. Both were super tasty, but I definitely missed the fresh ingredients like pico or lettuce. The containers are kind of weird to me. I like that they are big enough that my food won't spill, but compared to the amount of food you get, they seem way oversized.

Overall, This is a perfect concept for downtown if done right. The food is very good, and I'm sure the sit-down experience is probably a great experience. Considering that I have a point of reference in Chipotle, which is cheaper with larger portions of food, I unfortunately can't co-sign on the 'build-your-own' line at this point. But like Pete said, they've only been open a few weeks, I'm sure they'll work this stuff out.

----------


## Bullbear

There are lots of Add-Ins that might not make sense for a Bowl. however keep in mind that is the same line that you build a salad and all those go great in the Salad. Ad for the lettuce there are 6 huge bins behind the person filling your order, you have many choices as to type of lettuce you want for salads. I am sure they would add it to your bowl as well but who knows.

----------


## Pete

They are adding a curb-side pickup in the alley behind for carry out orders:

----------


## Martin

hmmm... this is relevant to my interests. -M

----------


## Pete

Cultivar planning to sponsor a Cinco de Mayo fest by closing off 7th between Broadway and Oklahoma and having live music, games and of course food, drinks and beer.

----------


## Urbanized

So...will this be going on simultaneous to the longstanding Cinco de Mayo activities two blocks away at Iguana?

----------


## pickles

This place has a quality problem, with both service and food. It's a real shame - it seems like such a bulletproof concept and it's an awesome space and I want it to be good whenever I go. It just isn't though.

----------


## sooner88

I went twice in the first few weeks that they opened. While I didn't have a horrible experience, I haven't really been excited about going back with all the other options right around there, and around OKC. I haven't written it off completely, it has a great feel inside, the chips / salsa / queso are great and some of the tacos I've had are good. I need to give it another chance, however I've continued to hear underwhelming reviews from friends / coworkers, etc.

----------


## OkiePoke

I went yesterday for lunch.

I got the chips/salsa, carne asada taco, & pork taco. The taco's were small. Felt overpriced for the quantity. They were pretty good though and I especially liked the hot sauce on the table.

The salsa was good, but I wasn't that big of a fan on the chips. They were a little thick/hard for my liking.

----------


## Bullbear

we have enjoyed it every time we have went.. the one thing I keep hearing from people is they think its a bit over priced for what it is.  but they seem to be doing great business.

----------


## Pete

I've also had good, consistent food on every visit.

They are certainly doing great business.

I also understand they are moving forward on their plans for the rooftop deck, which should be amazing.  As in, one of the best and most unique spots in all of OKC.

----------


## king183

I've been about five times and each was a very good experience. One time I didn't like the taco I got, but that was just a personal preference and me trying something new. They've consistently been good, in my opinion.

----------


## GoldFire

I've been 4 or 5 times and the food was great every time. However, the staff have been consistently unfriendly and sometimes (like the other day) just flat our rude. I'm a big fan of the food, but I don't know if I'll be going again anytime soon simply due to the staff, which is a shame.

----------


## BBatesokc

I've become a little annoyed at showing up during the lunch hour to see the same table (directly across from a TV) with a sign on it saying the table is "out of service." Obviously the boss is saving this table for himself or someone else. Its happened a couple of times and it's off-putting to say the least. I've also seen the owner preferring to sit at this table at other times - so, I assume he's doing it for himself. Not a good idea during busy times.

----------


## shawnw

had a good first experience this past weekend

----------


## dankrutka

I went yesterday and really enjoyed everything. We sat outside at the bar and it's just a great atmosphere. The cheeseburger taco in particular was fantastic.

----------


## ljbab728

Dave Cathey's video update.

http://newsok.com/multimedia/video/5175267499001

----------


## sooner88

I went this Saturday around 5:00, and it wasn't very crowded... but we didn't expect it to be at an off time. It was my first time in a few months, as my experience was good the first 2 times, but it wasn't something that I was going to add to my regular rotation due to the price point for my appetite. They have a happy hour discount for food and drinks, and we got a large queso, large salsa and small guac for a total of $16 (for the amount of food we got, I don't think it was unreasonable). We sat at the bar, but it didn't look like they had changed their ordering system at the taco/burrito line from the first time I went. The space is very large, and I think that Larry did a great job. Our experience was good enough that we may go back and try ordering a full meal at the bar. I hope they do well, because I think the concept is needed and the space is very cool (especially if they add a rooftop bar). I haven't been, but I imagine that they do a steady lunch business.

----------


## king183

> I went this Saturday around 5:00, and it wasn't very crowded... but we didn't expect it to be at an off time. It was my first time in a few months, as my experience was good the first 2 times, but it wasn't something that I was going to add to my regular rotation due to the price point for my appetite. They have a happy hour discount for food and drinks, and we got a large queso, large salsa and small guac for a total of $16 (for the amount of food we got, I don't think it was unreasonable). We sat at the bar, but it didn't look like they had changed their ordering system at the taco/burrito line from the first time I went. The space is very large, and I think that Larry did a great job. Our experience was good enough that we may go back and try ordering a full meal at the bar. I hope they do well, because I think the concept is needed and the space is very cool (especially if they add a rooftop bar). I haven't been, but I imagine that they do a steady lunch business.


I go for lunch about once a week, sometimes more. It's always 90% full, so I think they're doing well.

----------


## Pete

Went last night about 8PM and there were 20-30 people there.

----------


## Roger S

As per their FB page.... Cultivar began serving breakfast this morning.

----------


## sooner88

> As per their FB page.... Cultivar began serving breakfast this morning.


Does anyone know what time? I haven't been able to find it anywhere.

----------


## Roger S

> Does anyone know what time? I haven't been able to find it anywhere.


Haven't seen that handy piece of info available anywhere yet... FB still says they open at 11 AM and their website doesn't have the breakfast menu added yet.

----------


## Pete

I'm sure they'll be open by 7; maybe a bit earlier.

----------


## sooner88

> I'm sure they'll be open by 7; maybe a bit earlier.


I would hope so... I was surprised when Fit Pig and Organic Squeeze came in, they both opened at 8 which is too late for the normal work crowd.

----------


## Roger S

> I would hope so... I was surprised when Fit Pig and Organic Squeeze came in, they both opened at 8 which is too late for the normal work crowd.


Yeah, I don't understand opening for breakfast at 8 AM on a weekday.... All the taquerias that serve breakfast do it too and it frustrates me because there are mornings I just want a chorizo, egg, & potato burrito for breakfast..... So hopefully Pete is right about them opening at 7 AM or earlier.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Yeah, I don't understand opening for breakfast at 8 AM on a weekday.... All the taquerias that serve breakfast do it too and it frustrates me because there are mornings I just want a chorizo, egg, & potato burrito for breakfast..... So hopefully Pete is right about them opening at 7 AM or earlier.


I n
Know not what you are talking about.  Bug big truck opens at 730

----------


## sooner88

True, and I get that once or twice a month. It's always interesting to see to relatively brisk bar business they do in the morning from the people from OUHSC and St Anthony getting off their night shift.

----------


## sooner88

They open at 7:30 am, think that's too late really for the work week.

----------


## Anonymous.

Even_ Belle Kitchen in DD_ doesn't open until 8am! Which is insane, considering pastries and donuts are usually consumed in the morning. There is literally dozens of people walking past their store from 7-8am who can't grab something. I have personally pointed this out to them and they said they may fine-tune the hours as they get settled in. 

Breakfast places in OKC are weird, although in my experience anytime I am able to go to a breakfast place on a weekday post-8am, I am always shocked at the amount of people that are there... Maybe there is just a really large base of people either not working traditional 8/9-5 or maybe people just don't have traditional weekday jobs.

----------


## kevinpate

Ozzie's at the airport in Norman opens at 6 am.  It's rarely really busy until after 7:30 on the weekday mornings that I am there, though it does get busy earlier on the weekends.

One of the nicer things in working for yourself - flexible hours.

----------


## Pete



----------


## sooner88

I tried their breakfast for the first time this morning. I was the only person in the there, but I also was there at 7:45 and they open at 7:30. Without knowing their hours, it looks closed from the outside as the garage doors are down and they have a relatively dark tint. 

I got a egg, bean and cheese taco and a barbacoa taco. Both were good, but same as their lunch they were on the smaller size. I like to eat a big breakfast, so I would need to order 3 next time. I might try the burrito instead. Overall it was good, but I prefer Big Truck's breakfast for the price.

----------


## Thomas Vu

Finally got around to trying this place.  I finally get what people mean when they're talking about the lines.

Got 4 craft tacos: shrimp, carnitas, barbacoa, and asada.  Found it weird that fried chicken was considered seasonal.  Also had the queso and guac.  Chips were good, guac was good, and I liked that they used white cheese, but wish something was combined with it.  

The fire sauce had a nice kick to it, and my favorite taco out of the 4 was the shrimp.  The rest were topped with so many ingredients it over powered the meat.  Could see myself visiting once a month or so.

----------


## soonerguru

The food is good but I've given up on this concept. It's just too weird and disjointed to order there, and the food is rather expensive for the quality. At this point, I prefer Revolucion.

----------


## shawnw

I've never had an issue ordering, but maybe because I've only ordered burritos there? it's my big truck alternative for downtown.

----------


## Thomas Vu

> The food is good but I've given up on this concept. It's just too weird and disjointed to order there, and the food is rather expensive for the quality. At this point, I prefer Revolucion.


I'm glad you mentioned that.  I've been told that Revolucion is actually a big truck alternative as well.

----------


## BBatesokc

> The food is good but I've given up on this concept. It's just too weird and disjointed to order there, and the food is rather expensive for the quality. At this point, I prefer Revolucion.


My exact thoughts. Took a group of 8 to Revolucion yesterday and they all loved it. Thought it was some of the best street tacos they'd had recently.

----------


## soonerguru

> I'm glad you mentioned that.  I've been told that Revolucion is actually a big truck alternative as well.


It's like Big Truck with booze. It's different, obviously, but in the same territory and the prices are reasonable.

----------


## 2Lanez

I wonder how business is.  No one seems very impressed, though I'm sure the location helps.

----------


## shawnw

It's always seemed brisk when I've been in there.

----------


## Thomas Vu

> I wonder how business is.  No one seems very impressed, though I'm sure the location helps.


Calling it a big truck like place isn't a bad thing.  They get a lot of business from casuals (I think?).

----------


## Martin

personally, i prefer cultivar over revolucion.

----------


## Pete

Happy Cinco de Mayo!  (yes, that is today)

----------


## BoulderSooner

those food prices are crazy  

the best tamales in the metro  Tamales el Patio    they are 10 bucks for 6  20 for a dozen   (and they just went up in prices to start this year )

----------


## Jersey Boss

> those food prices are crazy  
> 
> the best tamales in the metro  Tamales el Patio    they are 10 bucks for 6  20 for a dozen   (and they just went up in prices to start this year )


Both points, +100

----------


## Thomas Vu

> those food prices are crazy  
> 
> the best tamales in the metro  Tamales el Patio    they are 10 bucks for 6  20 for a dozen   (and they just went up in prices to start this year )


Beat me to the punch.  I've been recently converted to a tamale believer cause of Tamales el Patio.

----------


## BoulderSooner

i will also give a shout out to Tamale King      they are great    and between 22 and 25 dollars a dozen   and that is delivered  ... 

https://www.facebook.com/tamalekingokc/

----------


## sooner88

There's a lady that sells tamales out of a cooler on Western Ave. and it's $10/dozen and are some of my favorite in town. Cultivar's prices have always seemed ridiculously high.

----------


## Jersey Boss

^ Where on Western Ave.? Pork?

----------


## sooner88

> ^ Where on Western Ave.? Pork?


She is typically outside Freeman's and has both chicken and pork.

----------


## Martin

i make a pretty mean tamal... they cost maybe $5 to make a couple dozen!

----------


## BoulderSooner

> i make a pretty mean tamal... they cost maybe $5 to make a couple dozen!


that looks great

----------


## Pete

They changed the status on their Facebook page to "permanently closed".

----------


## OkiePoke

Ah, dang. I figured they would survive as they seemed busy before all of this happened. I actually tried to go last week since I was craving it.

----------


## jbkrems

> They changed the status on their Facebook page to "permanently closed".


I wonder how long their food truck concept will last... they seem to be trying to generate a list for when they might re-open.

----------


## LocoAko

Oh dang. What a loss for Automobile Alley.

----------


## OkiePoke

They had some of the best queso.

----------


## jdizzle

Their instagram story made it seem like it is not permanent, but more of a waiting until more jobs are open downtown.

----------


## king183

> Their instagram story made it seem like it is not permanent, but more of a waiting until more jobs are open downtown.


Well, the story didn't just make it seem like it--they explicitly say they will re-open when the rest of downtown is open, specifically the Civic Center, Convention Center, and CHK Energy Arena.

----------


## Pete

From their FB page:

----------


## Anonymous.

I think it was already pretty obvious, but today they posted they are permanently closed.

----------


## Urbanized

Based on an ABLE application published in today’s Oklahoman it appears that this space will be reactivated as a place called Saj Lebanese Cuisine. Sorry if this has already been mentioned elsewhere here.

----------


## okatty

That is great news.  Love some Lebanese food!

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Based on an ABLE application published in today’s Oklahoman it appears that this space will be reactivated as a place called Saj Lebanese Cuisine. Sorry if this has already been mentioned elsewhere here.


very cool ..

----------


## Pete

Nothing going on inside yet; will be very happy to see this great space come back to life.

----------


## Pete

Saj is hiring and has posted a menu:

https://sajokc.com/

----------


## Celebrator

Unbeknownst to me beforehand, marrying into a Lebanese family has been one of the best culinary decisions of my life, as well.  :Wink:

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Mama Ghanouj
Eggplant sauted with fire-roasted tomatoes, garlic, & onions.

I’ve never had that before but it sounds delicious.

----------


## Pete

They must be planning to use the existing setup pretty much as-is because there have not been any building permits.

It would make sense for them to do so, because that space is beautiful, although designed for Mexican food.

----------


## Pete

They have quietly opened so I stopped in for lunch yesterday.

Family-run with grandma in the kitchen making her recipes from scratch, they are starting off with a limited menu as they ease into things.

The old Cultivar space is as beautiful as ever and soon Saj will offer a full menu and bar, with a Chipotle-like ordering line for lunch, switching to table service in the evening.

Everything is fresh and authentic.  Hours are Monday  Saturday, 11 AM to 9 PM.

----------


## Pete

That chicken shawarma sandwich/wrap was really good.

They use some sort of creamy garlic sauce which was really tasty.

It looked like they had their entire family working there; 3 generations.

Sure hope they find a following.

----------


## Anonymous.

Definitely going to try to go here often. Hopefully they can get a following and get a sign.

----------


## David

Hopefully the social media coverage gets them a good jumpstart.

----------


## PaddyShack

I'm glad they didn't spend much money on a remodel. I think the decor meshes well with Lebanese cuisine well.

----------


## soonerguru

> That chicken shawarma sandwich/wrap was really good.
> 
> They use some sort of creamy garlic sauce which was really tasty.
> 
> It looked like they had their entire family working there; 3 generations.
> 
> Sure hope they find a following.


Yum

----------


## OkieBerto

Had lunch here today and it was busy and they were definitely backed up in the kitchen. Not a bad problem for your first week. So they will have to adjust. They already ran out of the Chicken Shawarma so I went with the Beef and it was delicious. I also got some hummus and pita and fries. I can't wait to try the full menu.

----------


## Urbanized

Having attempted to eat there today for lunch - not my idea but I did enthusiastically support it - I’d recommend to anyone reading this that they should give it week or two (or three). Definitely not quite ready for prime time. I can’t report on the food itself, because I had to give up on it and go back to the office after sitting there for an hour.

I’ll give it a few weeks, and I’d imagine that I will be giving a glowing review at that juncture. My fault for going to a place so new.

----------


## Pete

It's run by 3 generations of a family.

I was in there about 2 PM yesterday and I'm pretty sure I was their first paying customer even though they opened at 11.  I told them who I was (after I paid -- I don't accept freebies) because our first social media post had received a ton of interest and then asked them if it was okay if I let everyone know they were open.  I didn't say it but it was clear nobody knew at that point.

They all said, 'Sure, we'd love the business!'  And I told them, 'With all modesty, you can count on being overwhelmed tomorrow if I post in the morning.'

As typical, our social media posts about them went through the roof (reached over 100,000 people between Insta and Facebook as of this afternoon) and I'm sure they were in no way ready for the onslaught.

They posted today that they are going to now close every late afternoon to get caught up before dinner.  They ran out of some things and have now posted about seeking more help.


It feels weird for me to keep making these posts because it seems braggy and self-serving and that's very much against my nature.  But the truth is, if OKCTalk posts about you on social media, you'll go from near zero to overran in a day.  It happened with Made With Love in the Plaza District on Sunday, Momocha, Summer Moon, and many more.  The good news is they all made it through the first big wave and have now seemed to have found their following.  

Anyway, this family is incredibly sweet and passionate about their food and Lebanese culture.  Give them a little time and I'm sure they'll get the place humming.

----------


## OkieBerto

> It's run by 3 generations of a family.
> 
> I was in there about 2 PM yesterday and I'm pretty sure I was their first paying customer even though they opened at 11.  I told them who I was (after I paid -- I don't accept freebies) because our first social media post had received a ton of interest and then asked them if it was okay if I let everyone know they were open.  I didn't say it but it was clear nobody knew at that point.
> 
> They all said, 'Sure, we'd love the business!'  And I told them, 'With all modesty, you can count on being overwhelmed tomorrow if I post in the morning.'
> 
> As typical, our social media posts about them went through the roof (reached over 100,000 people between Insta and Facebook as of this afternoon) and I'm sure they were in no way ready for the onslaught.
> 
> They posted today that they are going to now close every late afternoon to get caught up before dinner.  They ran out of some things and have now posted about seeking more help.
> ...


I do not see this as a brag but as an acknowledgment of the community working together through OKCTALK to welcome new local businesses. The owner of Made with Love spoke about you in a glowing fashion and was very appreciative of your support! Just keep it up and we will follow and make sure and take care of these new businesses and let them know who sent us!

----------


## Urbanized

To be clear I’m still very excited about this place. It was just a poor choice on my part to go on the week they opened and right after lots of social media.

----------


## king183

To your point, Pete, I spoke to a friend who tried to go there to lunch the day after your post and she said it was completely packed. She also had to abandon her attempt to eat there because the line was so long. She talked to several people in line who said they learned about it from OKCTalk. I'd bet 90% or more of the people who were there were there either directly or indirectly (friend told them, "hey, let's go to this new place") because of the post. It's not a brag; it's simply a fact of the changing dynamics of how people get their information and what they're looking for--and OKCTalk does what it does very well, so it's trusted and closely followed.

----------


## dankrutka

Local restaurants may now require an OKCTalk plan before Pete posts.  :Wink:

----------


## Anonymous.

The real question to Pete is how often and how much are business owners offering to pay for social media shoutouts? No way his DMs are empty  :Smile:

----------


## Pete

> The real question to Pete is how often and how much are business owners offering to pay for social media shoutouts? No way his DMs are empty


I get bombarded.

I've never done paid promotions but would consider it for the right businesses.


The problem is, people here are generally clueless about this sort of thing: "I'll give you a t-shirt if you send to us thousands of people and tens or maybe hundreds of thousands of dollars in business".

----------


## shartel_ave

I drove by this place a couple of hours ago and thought about okctalk and wanted to pop in but didn’t have the time 

Hopefully they get their own sign they deserve the recognition!

----------


## Pete

They have submitted plans to replace the big Cultivar sign out front with one of their own.

Or I should say, they will be modifying the existing sign.

----------


## Mantison

Pete, not exactly on topic, but kind of... As I approach 11 years of visiting this site, I have to say thank you for all you have done and continue to do for this area. Not sure how long you had been doing this before I stumbled upon this site, but my life is certainly better for having this resource.

Thank you sir.

----------


## Pete

> Pete, not exactly on topic, but kind of... As I approach 11 years of visiting this site, I have to say thank you for all you have done and continue to do for this area. Not sure how long you had been doing this before I stumbled upon this site, but my life is certainly better for having this resource.
> 
> Thank you sir.


That's very kind and it makes me happy to know others get something valuable from OKCTalk.

----------


## Rover

For those that haven't been here yet, you are missing out.  Lebanese food made the authentic way.  Super people who own and run it.  Great ambiance.  Will be expanding hours and adding to the menu.  They should have very good long term success and its another feather in OKC's culinary cap.

----------


## Pete

^

Glad to hear you enjoyed it.

It's somewhat unique and certainly a nice alternative to burgers, tacos and pizza.

I look forward to returning and trying more things from their menu.

----------


## okatty

We went this past weekend and it was fantastic.  My grandfather immigrated from Lebanon so I have had this food my entire life - and this was really good.  Everyone makes it different but I really enjoyed it.  Grape leaf rolls, hashweh, kibbeh are recommended if you are not familiar with the menu.  But I suspect whatever you get will be good.  

I hope they have great success.

----------


## Jeepnokc

Looks great.  Has anybody taken a picture of the menu?  The one online doesn't have prices and difficult to do call in takeout for staff without it.  Didn't see one on yelp or looking around

----------


## TheTravellers

> Looks great.  Has anybody taken a picture of the menu?  The one online doesn't have prices and difficult to do call in takeout for staff without it.  Didn't see one on yelp or looking around


There are a couple on Yelp, on a standing up whiteboard, and the caption says "The entire web menu isn't available each day, just what's on the board" (paraphrasing).

----------


## Jeepnokc

> There are a couple on Yelp, on a standing up whiteboard, and the caption says "The entire web menu isn't available each day, just what's on the board" (paraphrasing).


Thanks     I saw the board picture.  I thought that was just specials and had decent prices.   Didn't catch the part about that being the menu for the day. I'll have to find a day to go in for lunch with a friend as I want to try it.  

Call in take out is out though until they get up and running where the daily menu is the same.  I don't see my office calling in to find out what is available that day and then circulating that info to ten people and then calling it back in.

----------


## TheTravellers

> ...
> 
> Call in take out is out though until they get up and running where the daily menu is the same.  I don't see my office calling in to find out what is available that day and then circulating that info to ten people and then calling it back in.


Yeah, not sure why they can't just take a pic of the board (or create an electronic version, since most days are probably the same-ish) and post it on their website/FB page daily, we're almost 1/4 of the way into the 21st century...

----------


## okatty

Here are a couple of pics

----------


## soonergolfer

> Here are a couple of pics Attachment 17567
> 
> Attachment 17568


Looks like some good baked kibbeh, hashweh and yebra.

----------


## Jeepnokc

> Yeah, not sure why they can't just take a pic of the board (or create an electronic version, since most days are probably the same-ish) and post it on their website/FB page daily, we're almost 1/4 of the way into the 21st century...


I had sent them a message asking if there was a link to menu with prices.  Fast response that they should have it on the website this week.  Looks like this will be a great place to add into our rotation,

----------


## dankrutka

> Pete, not exactly on topic, but kind of... As I approach 11 years of visiting this site, I have to say thank you for all you have done and continue to do for this area. Not sure how long you had been doing this before I stumbled upon this site, but my life is certainly better for having this resource.
> 
> Thank you sir.


+1000

We don't want to take threads off topic, but I hope Pete knows how appreciated he is in this community. I moved out of OKC over a decade ago, but love keeping up with everything as I still visit regularly. I really love knowing what's going on. I feel more connected to OKC than any other place, even my hometown of Tulsa and Norman where I lived longer. Thanks, Pete!

----------


## Thomas Vu

I stopped by recently when there was the freak thunderstorm that took electricity out for half an hour or so.  I had the grape leaves and they were some of the better ones I've had.  I dont' get them often, and having said that it was top 3 for sure.  Sides were fatoosh salad and tabouli.  The salad was a little bland, but the tabouli I will definitely get again.  

My roommate had the chicken shawarma.  We went in closer to closing and it was a little dry.

learned that saj was the name of a cooking device and usually used for bread, which is what they hang their hat on and also sell separately.

----------


## shawnw

My weekend chicken shwarma was also dry, unfortunately

----------


## Thomas Vu

I'll hand the feedback over when I go back.

----------


## Rover

> Looks like some good baked kibbeh, hashweh and yebra.


They also do kibbeh nayeh on Saturdays.

----------


## Pete

Saj now has their full menu posted, along with drinks.

Really extensive and they have been getting great reviews on Yelp:

https://sajokc.com/

----------


## soonerguru

> Saj now has their full menu posted, along with drinks.
> 
> Really extensive and they have been getting great reviews on Yelp:
> 
> https://sajokc.com/


Menu looks delicious.

----------


## Harbinger

Maybe it was because it's Labor Day weekend and a lot of people could be out of town, but Saj was pretty dead when my friend and I tried it out Friday night... which is unfortunate because the food was delicious. We tried the beef shawarma and the kaftka(sp) entees and both were fantastic. So go out and support these guys.

----------


## Thomas Vu

Weekends and the fair coming up.  SHould be tough on everybody for a few weeks.

----------


## LocoAko

> Maybe it was because it's Labor Day weekend and a lot of people could be out of town, but Saj was pretty dead when my friend and I tried it out Friday night... which is unfortunate because the food was delicious. We tried the beef shawarma and the kaftka(sp) entees and both were fantastic. So go out and support these guys.


We went on a Friday night a few weeks ago and it was the same. Totally dead, just a few other people there. The food was great, though. Maybe they're doing most of their business during lunch? Or now that the newness wore off people aren't going out of their way?

----------


## Pete

^

Cultivar always did much more business at lunch than dinner.

----------


## Mott

Wife just reported downtown Y closed, account power down, she said there’s a fire in the building housing Saj.

----------


## Pete

I believe the fire was in a dumpster behind Saj and they crews accidentally hit/took down some power lines.

----------

